# Part of the Ship, Part of the Crew: A CBR Christmas Adventure for 2 plus 2-New 1-9!



## Roxychica7

Hi there!! And welcome to my latest Pre Trip/Trip Report!

I am SO excited about this report for a few reasons...

But first, introductions are in order!






I'm Jess, 27 who loves Disney. This will be my 12th visit to WDW. I had several stays at CBR with my mom and dad in 3rd, 6th, 8th, 10th and 12th grade. Then I've been going with Blake, my now fiance staying at All Star Music, Sports and Pop every year at Christmas time since 2005. So, this is our 6th year in a row going together in December. 

I'm an Aquatic Biologist at an Aquatic Ecotoxicology lab. We recently moved back to my homestate of Maryland from Virginia Beach this past May for our new job.  I have my Master's in Biology, which I just graduated this past May as well!  So, obviously I love the Little Mermaid and Finding Nemo..my past job I was an Aquarist and did stuff like this for a living...










I miss it, but definitely love being closer to home (about an hour away now). 

Next up, there's Blake. We've been together for 7 1/2 years. He also has his Master's in Biology.





And you will most always see him in pictures more like this





Or this





And this too





The boy likes to fish, what can I say...

Thankfully, when we moved in May, we both were accepted as Aquatic Biologists at the same company, so we work with fish, and then we fish and then we eat fish. We love fish..almost as much as we love Disney 

Last year, our 2010 Christmas trip, the link can be found here Blake proposed to me at the Boardwalk Resort in front of the lake at sunset..here was our first picture together.





So needless to say, Disney holds an extra special place in our hearts now.

So what's up with the Trip title? Two plus two?
Well two, being the two of us. But this trip, we have two extra guests!

The first one being...my mom!





My mom and I have had a rough go the last 7 or 8 years. Unfortunately she has had some addiction problems (prescription) and we were not civil for a while and it was a very rough time in college for me. Thankfully, she has straightened herself out the last 2 or 3 years and we decided to invite her along! The best part is that, she hasn't been in 9 years, since my 12th grade graduation trip and has never been at Christmas time, so I am so excited for her to experience it!

And finally, we have...Stuart! Also known as Stu..this is Blake's stepbrother. 





I love Stu to death, he is the biggest little kid ever! He hasn't been with us since our 2006 trip. He has never stayed on property at a Disney resort before. And so that mom and I can have time alone and Blake will have time with his step brother, it's a perfect fit! And my mom loves Stu too, completely drama free and just a fun guy to be around!

So....the resort details, dates, etc...up next!


----------



## Roxychica7

Saved for Chapter links:

*Pre-Trip Report*
1. The who
2. The where and when
3. ADR Game
4. 50 Days
5. 47 days and last chance ADR guesses!
6. The ADR's are Revealed!
7. Day 1 Plans
8. Day 2 Plans
9. Day 3 Plans
10. Day 4 Plans and a little Mail
11. Day 5 Plans
12. Day 6 Plans
13. Day 7 Plans
14. Single digit dance and this time next week Day 1
15. 3 days to go and some Christmas stuff

*Trip Report*
1. Computer Woes


----------



## disneydusted

Hi Jess!  I just subscribed to this new thread!  I enjoyed your last TR...   Hey, have you two set a wedding date yet?


----------



## Roxychica7

disneydusted said:


> Hi Jess!  I just subscribed to this new thread!  I enjoyed your last TR...   Hey, have you two set a wedding date yet?


Hey! I hope your summer was great!! Thanks for reading along on the last one, even though I was a slacker and took my sweet time to finish it! I know I'll finish this one since I'm starting early!
We don't have a wedding date set, just relaxing with having no school and no stress for once! It'll probably be late next year though or early 2013


----------



## MEK

Yeah - you started!  Great introductions!!!!  Who is your photo hosting site, because I can see all your pictures at work? 

How cool that you both got jobs at the same company doing the same thing.  Interesting work.

How nice that your mom is coming on your trip and that she is recovering from her addiction.  What a great opportunity to rebuild your relationship.

Can't wait to see your plans and if we have an overlapping park days!


----------



## Lady Lallie

Woo Hoo!!  Excited for this new PTR!!  I saw the link when I finished up reading your TR.


----------



## Roxychica7

MEK said:


> Yeah - you started!  Great introductions!!!!  Who is your photo hosting site, because I can see all your pictures at work?
> 
> How cool that you both got jobs at the same company doing the same thing.  Interesting work.
> 
> How nice that your mom is coming on your trip and that she is recovering from her addiction.  What a great opportunity to rebuild your relationship.
> 
> Can't wait to see your plans and if we have an overlapping park days!


Thanks MEK!! I just use facebook, since most of my photos are on there anyway 

I am really excited to have my mom come, I've got a few special things planned with her while the boys go off and do their thing. And I am SO excited to see if we have overlapping park days too! 



Lady Lallie said:


> Woo Hoo!!  Excited for this new PTR!!  I saw the link when I finished up reading your TR.


YAY! I'm stoked for this PTR too! I'm starting one early for once and finally have the chance to do all the fun PTR lists and games


----------



## Roxychica7

So now that we know who is going, we need the dates and where!

I thought long and hard about where I wanted to stay. Blake and I had always stayed either off site with family friends (that's where Stu stayed with us in 2006) or we stayed at Value resorts, All Star Music, All Star Sports and just last year, Pop Century. 

When I started planning this trip this summer, my mom kept asking me, "why haven't you booked yet? They're going to sell out!" She being used to use planning a year in advance. Blake and I, like last year if you remember, planned the trip in less than 2 weeks! I told her, "don't worry, trust me, I'm an expert" 

What was I waiting for? That beloved pin code. Thankfully we have been lucky enough to have received either free dining, and paid for the upgrade from the counter service (staying at a value) or getting the 40% off room rate each year we've stayed on property. Around the end of August, I got it.....FREE DINING!!!

So I knew that confirmed it...moderate it would be!

Next up...which resort? Well you know we all have that dream where we want to try out every single Disney resort. A part of me wanted to stay some place different than we've already stayed. I thought of Riverside and Coronado Springs and French Quarter. But, I kept going back to Caribbean Beach for sentimental reasons. I knew Blake would love it either way, the hammocks, the beach, the seperate pools. But, this is where my mom and I stayed during our good years during middle and high school. We've stayed in Aruba, Martinique, Jamaica and Trinidad South (which was senior trip 2002, and horrible mind you. We were in the back and it rained the ENTIRE trip) So I've had that in the back of my mind. But..still wanted to try something new.

Then the dates. We have always had our Christmas trip sometime between December 10th and December 21th, just depending on when the weekend fell. Blake and I have never had vacation time (UNTIL NOW!), so we have always had a small 5 day, 5 night or 5 day, 4 night trip. Due to finals or lack or funds and always no vacation time. So we knew that we could do it longer this year.

When the dates came out, it perfectly fell between our normal days.

So, we decided, Monday December 12th until Sunday December 18th.

This is significant because December 16th is exactly one year from when Blake proposed to me IN Disney! 

With our work, since we deal with living animals, we all have to rotate on a weekend shift, ends up being about once a month. December 10th and 11th is Blake's weekend.


But wait.


What's that?

You talked Blake into switching with someone so that you can extend your trip another day?? Let's pull out the Disney calculator.

One extra park day...equals $8 a person. One extra resort night equals $41 a person. SOLD!!

So, ladies and gentlemen...I announce, this year's trip is:

Sunday December 11th-Sunday December 18th at






A week long trip!! 

Flights are secured, ADR's had been booked back in August, overlapping as many possible combinations as humanly possible, not knowing the exact trip dates yet. And we are good to go!!

53 days left!!

Up next, your favorite...the ADR's!!


----------



## Lady Lallie

WOO HOO!!  A whole week!!  That is VERY exciting!


----------



## MEK

Nice long trip!  I can't wait until I can start taking longer trips during the off season.  5 nights is as much as we can swing with taking Nicholas out of school (which we probably shouldn't be doing at all )

I really like CBR.  Its a very pretty resort and its great for running because there are so many paths and so much to look at.  Plus that whole tropical theme is great for beating the winter blues.

OK - bring on the ADRs!


----------



## Roxychica7

Lady Lallie said:


> WOO HOO!!  A whole week!!  That is VERY exciting!


I know!! I'm so freakin excited!! 



MEK said:


> Nice long trip!  I can't wait until I can start taking longer trips during the off season.  5 nights is as much as we can swing with taking Nicholas out of school (which we probably shouldn't be doing at all )
> 
> I really like CBR.  Its a very pretty resort and its great for running because there are so many paths and so much to look at.  Plus that whole tropical theme is great for beating the winter blues.
> 
> OK - bring on the ADRs!


I love CBR so much. Even when I was younger, I used to rent a bike every trip and just ride through the back trails. I love how you can see Illuminations at night too, we always sit in the hammocks and watch!

I still have to eventually shake my christmas mood, cause I'd love to travel during the other seasons! I think Nick should be ok, a lot of the material they do online now, just definitely tell him to keep up on those reading assignments!


----------



## disneydusted

Ahhhh very nice!!!  Won't that be a fun time!   You were smart to hold out and wait for the PIN!! Good job!


----------



## Roxychica7

disneydusted said:


> Ahhhh very nice!!!  Won't that be a fun time!   You were smart to hold out and wait for the PIN!! Good job!


There's part of you that wants to book that trip right away...but inside, the oh so smart Disney expert says wait..there's money to be saved..a pincode awaits!!


----------



## NancyLuvsMickey

Just found your PTR... 

We've stayed in CBR and we loved it... We were in building 52 (Aruba) so we were close the the bridge to walk over to the food court and we were the 2nd stop for the bus so there was always room for us... 

By the time the bus got to Trinidad North & South, it was either full or standing room only... Glad we didn't have a room there...


----------



## Roxychica7

NancyLuvsMickey said:


> Just found your PTR...
> 
> We've stayed in CBR and we loved it... We were in building 52 (Aruba) so we were close the the bridge to walk over to the food court and we were the 2nd stop for the bus so there was always room for us...
> 
> By the time the bus got to Trinidad North & South, it was either full or standing room only... Glad we didn't have a room there...


Hi there! Thanks for reading along! 

I think I'm just biased toward CBR because I know it the best. We also had a year where we walked across the bridge to get to the food court, I hope we get it again!

But I totally understand, Trinidad South was horrible, particularly in the rain because it took SO long to get to get drinks or food and the same with the bus stop. Hope we luck out!


----------



## Roxychica7

Before I reveal the ADR's..who's up for a little guessing game?? 

I've made 9 ADR's. 

Well...if you count how many ADR's I totally made due to not knowing the dates or prior park days of our trip, that number would be 25. 

So you want some clues? Clues are always good. Here you go.


We have no ADR's scheduled at the Magic Kingdom
1 of our ADR's are at: Epcot
4 of our ADR's are at Disney Resorts


Any guesses?


----------



## Charleston Princess

Here, Jess! So exciting that you get a whole week at Disney! You will love CBR!


----------



## Roxychica7

Charleston Princess said:


> Here, Jess! So exciting that you get a whole week at Disney! You will love CBR!


I haven't stayed there in 9 years, so I was 18 at the time..I'm excited to see all the changes and what I remember from it!


----------



## Roxychica7

50 Days left!

I wanted to share a Disney morning with you! Blake woke me up from a dead sleep to present me with breakfast in bed with a little something like this:







You've heard of Mickey waffles, this is Blake's Mickey french toast! 

So I enjoyed some keurig coffee in my Beauty and the Beast mug and my Mickey french toast. Great way to start the morning!

Back at the 60 day mark, I made Blake a paperchain. I thought it would be fine to count down and when I heard he had never made a chain before, even to count down the end of the school year, I claimed it ridiculous and marked right upstairs and made him one...complete with Disney trivia on each one!

I hung it on our lamp in the kitchen, here's a picture of it:





And a close up:





Today was day 50!
The trivia question for today was:
Where in WDW can you hear the saying, "Did you remember to turn off those robots?"

Blake got it right, I was so proud! He was truly become the Disney trivia expert in-training! 

And remember, don't forget to cast in your ADR guesses!


----------



## ZehnJahren

I'm joining in; read through your last (engagement) TR and enjoyed it - looking forward to another trip myself so it's nice to have PTRs and TRs to look forward to as well!

We love our Keurig around these parts, and I'd love it if my DBF would be into WDW enough to make a countdown chain.  Lucky girl!


----------



## Charleston Princess

Ah, Blake's Mickey french toast is adorable! How sweet of him to do that! 

Great countdown chain -- I am glad you decided to make him one. 

I am clueless about the trivia...are you going to tell us the answer?


----------



## Roxychica7

ZehnJahren said:


> I'm joining in; read through your last (engagement) TR and enjoyed it - looking forward to another trip myself so it's nice to have PTRs and TRs to look forward to as well!
> 
> We love our Keurig around these parts, and I'd love it if my DBF would be into WDW enough to make a countdown chain.  Lucky girl!


Thanks for joining in!! 
Oh how we love our Keurig! We've had it for 4 years and miss it every time we go out of town (except to my parents cause they have one too!  )

I just felt bad that he had NEVER made a chain before! He gets excited when we come home from work every day and read the trivia and like I said he's getting too good! 



Charleston Princess said:


> Ah, Blake's Mickey french toast is adorable! How sweet of him to do that!
> 
> Great countdown chain -- I am glad you decided to make him one.
> 
> I am clueless about the trivia...are you going to tell us the answer?


 It is cute isn't it!? I think he was more excited making it because he knew I was going to post it "for all my Disney friends to see" 

He knows me too well! I am going to tell you the answer!


----------



## disneydusted

Ok I will make some guesses 
Epcot ~ Biergarten
Resorts ~ Cape May, Boma, California Grill, Ohana
Any close?


----------



## Roxychica7

disneydusted said:


> Ok I will make some guesses
> Epcot ~ Biergarten
> Resorts ~ Cape May, Boma, California Grill, Ohana
> Any close?


Some good guesses there! You have 2 right! And I'll give you another hint, we wanted Cali Grill, but decided to try it on our honeymoon and not just yet because there's another 2 credit ADR that we wanted to do instead!


----------



## Lady Lallie

Let's seeeee....hmmmm.  I love guessing games.

I'm going to say Kona Cafe, Cape May Cafe, The Wave and Boma.  

For your Epcot ADR I am going to guess...............Hmmm.  This one is tough for me, Rose & Crown Pub because that is where I'd want to eat.  

I have no idea what the answer is to your trivia but I'm going to guess somewhere in Tomorrowland.


----------



## Roxychica7

Lady Lallie said:


> Let's seeeee....hmmmm.  I love guessing games.
> 
> I'm going to say Kona Cafe, Cape May Cafe, The Wave and Boma.
> 
> For your Epcot ADR I am going to guess...............Hmmm.  This one is tough for me, Rose & Crown Pub because that is where I'd want to eat.
> 
> I have no idea what the answer is to your trivia but I'm going to guess somewhere in Tomorrowland.



Good guesses LL! You have 2 right as well! One of our ADR's are a 2 credit signature restaurant 

LOVE that your baby is a sweet potato right now!  Such a cute ticker!


----------



## Roxychica7

Update on the guesses for our ADR's!


So far we have:

Biergarten 
Cape May
Boma
California Grill
Ohana
Kona Cafe
The Wave 
Rose and Crown


I'll give you some more hints, cause we need some more guesses here!!

We have 2 ADR's in Downtown Disney
From the Above Guesses: 3 are Correct


Good luck!


----------



## Lady Lallie

Roxychica7 said:


> Good guesses LL! You have 2 right as well! One of our ADR's are a 2 credit signature restaurant
> 
> LOVE that your baby is a sweet potato right now!  Such a cute ticker!


I missed the 2 credit clue, I was thinking you usually stuck to 1 credits.  

Yes, it's a little sweet potato, it's very cute.  I love Mondays now because that is when my ticker changes and I get email updates about the baby's development.  



Roxychica7 said:


> Update on the guesses for our ADR's!
> 
> 
> So far we have:
> 
> Biergarten
> Cape May
> Boma
> California Grill
> Ohana
> Kona Cafe
> The Wave
> Rose and Crown
> 
> 
> I'll give you some more hints, cause we need some more guesses here!!
> 
> We have 2 ADR's in Downtown Disney
> From the Above Guesses: 3 are Correct
> 
> 
> Good luck!



Wait...how many ADRs do you have total?  I'm digging out my piece of paper and pen....

Okay I'm going with....

Boma
Hollywood Brown Derby - because you loved it so much last year
Cape May
Grand Floridian Cafe
Les Chefs 
Raglan Road
Fulton's
Yak & Yeti
Saana


----------



## Roxychica7

Lady Lallie said:


> I missed the 2 credit clue, I was thinking you usually stuck to 1 credits.
> 
> Yes, it's a little sweet potato, it's very cute.  I love Mondays now because that is when my ticker changes and I get email updates about the baby's development.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait...how many ADRs do you have total?  I'm digging out my piece of paper and pen....
> 
> Okay I'm going with....
> 
> Boma
> Hollywood Brown Derby - because you loved it so much last year
> Cape May
> Grand Floridian Cafe
> Les Chefs
> Raglan Road
> Fulton's
> Yak & Yeti
> Saana



Ah, now we are getting closer! Love that you pulled out the paper and pen  

You have 3 right!


----------



## Lady Lallie

Roxychica7 said:


> Ah, now we are getting closer! Love that you pulled out the paper and pen
> 
> You have 3 right!



Only three?    I need more clues!


----------



## Roxychica7

Lady Lallie said:


> Only three?    I need more clues!


Look to Disneydusted, she got 2 of them right and you HAD one of them right on your first guesses


----------



## Lady Lallie

Okay.  I have no clue really but this is my next round of guesses.

Biergarten
Cape May
Kona
Whispering Canyon Cafe
Captains Grille
Raglan Road
Fulton's 
Brown Derby
Tusker House


----------



## Roxychica7

Lady Lallie said:


> Okay.  I have no clue really but this is my next round of guesses.
> 
> Biergarten
> Cape May
> Kona
> Whispering Canyon Cafe
> Captains Grille
> Raglan Road
> Fulton's
> Brown Derby
> Tusker House



I think 3 is your number LL! I will save your sanity and post our ADR's tonight


----------



## Lady Lallie

Roxychica7 said:


> I think 3 is your number LL! I will save your sanity and post our ADR's tonight



OH thank goodness.


----------



## Roxychica7

I was going to update the ADR's tonight, but alas I got sucked into the Biggest Loser. So I'll update tomorrow!

But, the answer to the last trivia question...Where in WDW can you hear the phrase, "did you remember to turn off those robots" is *Test Track*!

So proud Blake got it right! It's in the section where you are going through the hot and cold sequences and the last one is the robots, spraying "acid" or something to that degree on you. 

47 days to go!!

Tonight's trivia question is..."*Which attraction can be found at all 5 Magic Kingdom locations throughout the world?*"

Answer....find out tomorrow night!


----------



## Lady Lallie

I'm going with some version of the Haunted Mansion that can be found in all 5 parks.


----------



## Charleston Princess

Lady Lallie said:


> I'm going with some version of the Haunted Mansion that can be found in all 5 parks.



That was my first thought, too.


----------



## Roxychica7

Lady Lallie said:


> I'm going with some version of the Haunted Mansion that can be found in all 5 parks.





Charleston Princess said:


> That was my first thought, too.



Good guess ladies! Blake guessed "It's a small world"...but both are wrong! I got it wrong too!


----------



## Lady Lallie

Roxychica7 said:


> Good guess ladies! Blake guessed "It's a small world"...but both are wrong! I got it wrong too!



Pirates?


----------



## ZehnJahren

Roxychica7 said:


> Tonight's trivia question is..."*Which attraction can be found at all 5 Magic Kingdom locations throughout the world?*"
> 
> Answer....find out tomorrow night!



Space Mountain, baby!


----------



## Roxychica7

Lady Lallie said:


> Pirates?


I was totally stumped on this one too!



ZehnJahren said:


> Space Mountain, baby!


Nope! Great guess though!


----------



## Roxychica7

So the answer to the last trivia question, "*What attraction can be found at all Disney's world wide*?"

The answer...*Buzz Lightyear Spaceranger Spin!*


Great guesses all around..I totally did NOT know it. LL...Blake also chose Pirates as his second guess! Who would have thought!


Today marks 46 day until the trip and it's time to....


*Reveal those ADR's!!*


I had mentioned that we booked 9 ADR's. Now, it took me forever to choose these and I am still bouncing back and forth on a few, but here they are, with explanations for each 

In no particular order:

1. *Raglan Road*-I wanted to try something different at Downtown Disney, since we always do Rainforest Cafe. I let my mom decide on this one by pulling up all the menu's on allears and letting her pick. They have so many options. This would be a new one for us!

2. *Coral Reef*-Blake and I have visited CR before and I personally was not impressed with my selection. I got the steak and maybe I just got a bad one, but it was SO overly seasoned. Blake however fell in love with their Lobster Bisque soup. We are going to pay OOP for this meal and ONLY get Blake's soup and dessert. Being an Aquarist I do love the atmosphere and will gladly pay $7 for a dessert and sit and watch some fish swim.

3. *Hollywood Brown Derby*-Yes dearest LL, I chose this because I "loved it so much last year"  We really did, this was our favorite meal last year. I will gladly put out 2 TS credits for this signature restaurant. I'm hoping their seasonal menu changes, what is currently up on allears is from July and Blake and I are DYING to have our filet and triple chocolate for dessert. I know Mom and Stu will love it here too!

4. *Ohana's*-Blake and I have eaten breakfast here and loved it, so now it's time to try dinner! Excited to try the noodles, potstickers and banana bread pudding for dessert! The only thing is, I can't find another dining hour open other than what we have at 7pm and I'm worried with the fireworks starting at 8 we might not finish in time. Hoping we can get in early and head down to watch the fireworks from the beach at the Poly!

5. *Kona Cafe*-We LOVED Kona last year for dinner, so we're flipping it this year and trying breakfast! I need to try the Tonga Toast. Blake has made me his version several times and I really enjoy it. Plus, they have real Kona Coffee there!

6. *Boma*-Again, last year we tried breakfast and loved it and want to try dinner this year. A little apprehensive about the menu choices for some, but none of us are picky eaters so I'm hoping we'll be alright. I've heard great reviews on it. This was the last ADR I booked.

7. *Sci-Fi*-Yes the food isn't "outstanding" but we love the atmosphere here. Plus, we tried 50's Prime Time last year and it really wasn't quite for us, so we definitely want to go back to Sci-Fi. The biggie here is that this is the ONLY restaurant that I remember going to with my mom before you had to make dining reservations so I'm excited for her to see it again. And Stu will love the movie scene and night sky inside! There's also a chocolate peanut butter lava thing there that has been calling my name 


8. *Rainforest Cafe*-When I told Blake we were eating at Raglan, he looked at me and said, "we're really skipping out on our bbq wrap this year? We're not eating there at all?" With that, I reserved a table for lunch. Blake's mom, step father and grandmother will be there while we're there  so this is my one table service lunch I'm allowing with everyone. Don't get me wrong, it's just that when his mom booked their trip they made sure it would overlap ours without even asking if it was ok first, it was just assumed. They are extremely slow getting to parks and I'm here for my mom this trip, not to be with them 24/7

9. *Garden View Tea*-I'm SO SO excited about this one. Afternoon Tea with my mom at the Grand Floridian. New one for us and I think it'll be a great bonding day for us!

So there we have it all!! Feel free to comment, I'm always willing to hear your opinion on any of our ADR's!


----------



## Lady Lallie

I would have NEVER in a million years guessed that it was Buzz Lightyear.  Hmmm....very strange.  How can the parks not all have Pirates and Haunted Mansion!?!  Eeek!

I think your ADRs are fabulous, a really good mix.  I'm sorry Blake's mom is invading your trip, that is so not cool.  You know how I feel about MILs so let's just say you have my sympathy on this one.  

Could you please fedex me some polenta from Brown Derby?  I have been craving it sooooo badly!  Marc has been so busy with his two jobs and moving us that he hasn't had time to cook it for me and it's just not the same when you make it yourself.


----------



## Charleston Princess

I never would have guessed Buzz, either -- I was thinking an older ride.

Great looking ADRs -- if LL is getting polenta sent to her, will you send me a piece of grapefruit cake from Brown Derby?


----------



## disneydusted

I never would have guessed Buzz Lightyear!  That was a good question.... 
I'm so glad you are going to the tea at the GF!  We have gone 2 times and have really enjoyed it.  It will be a great memory for you and your mom... very relaxing! 
We've eaten at Boma (loved), Sci-Fi (enjoyed the atmosphere), Coral Reef (we were right next to the glass so that was entertaining) and the Brown Derby (love).  I will look forward to your thoughts on your meals at all of your ADR's.... and of course lots of photos!


----------



## Roxychica7

Lady Lallie said:


> I would have NEVER in a million years guessed that it was Buzz Lightyear.  Hmmm....very strange.  How can the parks not all have Pirates and Haunted Mansion!?!  Eeek!
> 
> I think your ADRs are fabulous, a really good mix.  I'm sorry Blake's mom is invading your trip, that is so not cool.  You know how I feel about MILs so let's just say you have my sympathy on this one.
> 
> Could you please fedex me some polenta from Brown Derby?  I have been craving it sooooo badly!  Marc has been so busy with his two jobs and moving us that he hasn't had time to cook it for me and it's just not the same when you make it yourself.


My thoughts exactly! Buzz Lightyear..really?? Pirates was totally my first guess, totally a classic with HM right behind!

I knew you would post and understand the MIL rant 
Thank god someone else understands! Like she didn't even ASK me. She texted Blake back in July and said, "we're going to Disney sometime in December..when are you guys going?" And, then they off and book the 10th-17th!! What the heck!? Do they assume we're hanging out with them the whole week? Cause last I checked, this was Blake, Jess, Stu and Jess' mom Trip, not theirs 

Hmm..fedex'ing polenta, not sure how it would be received on your end after traveling in the mail, but I totally feel your pain!! 



Charleston Princess said:


> I never would have guessed Buzz, either -- I was thinking an older ride.
> 
> Great looking ADRs -- if LL is getting polenta sent to her, will you send me a piece of grapefruit cake from Brown Derby?


Oh gosh,  I would think the grapefruit cake would be worst in the mail! I'll have to think of something more durable for both of you!



disneydusted said:


> I never would have guessed Buzz Lightyear!  That was a good question....
> I'm so glad you are going to the tea at the GF!  We have gone 2 times and have really enjoyed it.  It will be a great memory for you and your mom... very relaxing!
> We've eaten at Boma (loved), Sci-Fi (enjoyed the atmosphere), Coral Reef (we were right next to the glass so that was entertaining) and the Brown Derby (love).  I will look forward to your thoughts on your meals at all of your ADR's.... and of course lots of photos!


I am SO excited to try the Tea. My mom and I both LOVE Tea and they have a great selection, and we've never done a formal tea service before. I have it so the boys are off doing their own thing together, so it should be a great time away with her!

The food is always one of my favorite reasons for going to WDW! I wish I could try them all, it's so hard narrowing down those choices! Did you eat at Boma for dinner or breakfast? We certainly loved the breakfast!


----------



## ZehnJahren

Roxychica7 said:


> Nope! Great guess though!



I'm so surprised; the Disney DVD I watched before my trip (the one you get from Disney) said that Space Mountain was so popular there was a version "at every Disney park throughout the world" (or some similar wording).  But Buzz Lightyear?  Really?  Wow, weird!!!

Edited to add:

I had to look it up.  There are also Space Mountains at every park - per Wikipedia "Space Mountain is the name of a space-themed indoor roller coaster attraction located at all five Magic Kingdom-style Disney Parks. Although all five versions of the attraction are different in nature, all have a similar domed exterior façade that is a landmark for the respective park."

So it's a trick question!


----------



## Roxychica7

ZehnJahren said:


> I'm so surprised; the Disney DVD I watched before my trip (the one you get from Disney) said that Space Mountain was so popular there was a version "at every Disney park throughout the world" (or some similar wording).  But Buzz Lightyear?  Really?  Wow, weird!!!
> 
> Edited to add:
> 
> I had to look it up.  There are also Space Mountains at every park - per Wikipedia "Space Mountain is the name of a space-themed indoor roller coaster attraction located at all five Magic Kingdom-style Disney Parks. Although all five versions of the attraction are different in nature, all have a similar domed exterior façade that is a landmark for the respective park."
> 
> So it's a trick question!


Very cool. Multiple answers. Learned something new every day and good for you for remembering such important details! I still think it's weird that they don't have some of the classics at every park, i.e. Pirates, It's a Small World, Haunted Mansion or Winnie the Pooh! Classic Disney right there!


----------



## ZehnJahren

Roxychica7 said:


> Very cool. Multiple answers. Learned something new every day and good for you for remembering such important details! I still think it's weird that they don't have some of the classics at every park, i.e. Pirates, It's a Small World, Haunted Mansion or Winnie the Pooh! Classic Disney right there!



Ha, it was one of those things that stuck in my head while watching - they showed pictures of all the SMs and I thought I'd LOVE to see the DLP one!  

I'm surprised there's not a Pirates, an IASW, or a HM at each one; but different cultural interests, I suppose.  You might not get a lot of riders on Pirates at DLP (landlocked!) or maybe even the DLs in Asia; but IASW should be appreciated the world round - though you'd have to translate the song...


----------



## Roxychica7

ZehnJahren said:


> Ha, it was one of those things that stuck in my head while watching - they showed pictures of all the SMs and I thought I'd LOVE to see the DLP one!
> 
> I'm surprised there's not a Pirates, an IASW, or a HM at each one; but different cultural interests, I suppose.  You might not get a lot of riders on Pirates at DLP (landlocked!) or maybe even the DLs in Asia; but IASW should be appreciated the world round - though you'd have to translate the song...


That would be cool! And it is amazing what things stick with you.

Totally agree though, but I do think IASW could be translated very easily..I mean it's the same thing over and over and at certain points in the ride can't you hear the other languages mixed in there anyway? Or maybe I'm just imaging that..


----------



## jenjolt

Did I seriously just miss the bat signal...because how did I know not about this!! Sorry Jess!!

YAY for a whole week!! You guys will have a blast!!!! However, BOOOOO to MIL cutting in on the trip...that is just passive agressiveness at its best right there!!!! What exactly are you supposed to say to that?!?!?

Well looking forward to more plans!!!!!!! Sorry again for my lateness!


----------



## Lady Lallie

Jess, I asked Marc your trivia question and his first guess was Dumbo.  It made me think that I can't believe DUMBO isn't in all 5 parks either.


----------



## Roxychica7

jenjolt said:


> Did I seriously just miss the bat signal...because how did I know not about this!! Sorry Jess!!
> 
> YAY for a whole week!! You guys will have a blast!!!! However, BOOOOO to MIL cutting in on the trip...that is just passive agressiveness at its best right there!!!! What exactly are you supposed to say to that?!?!?
> 
> Well looking forward to more plans!!!!!!! Sorry again for my lateness!


It's ok Jen!! You're here now! I didn't give the facebook bat signal, so you're excusing for missing this! Yes booo to the MIL...the only good thing I can say is that they are staying off site and we are on site and thus my ADR's are booked and they don't have free dining, so I know they won't be able to eat with us every night! I tried to plan ahead! 



Lady Lallie said:


> Jess, I asked Marc your trivia question and his first guess was Dumbo.  It made me think that I can't believe DUMBO isn't in all 5 parks either.


DUMBO! Holy crap...yes...no dumbo either?! Crazy!


----------



## disneydusted

Hi Jess,
We ate at Boma for dinner. It was great to try so many different dishes and flavors from the buffet.
I was thinking about the Afternoon Tea and after you have your scones and tea sandwiches, (depending on which selection you decide on) you might be offered the choice of fresh strawberries in a bowl with whipped cream.... if you like strawberries then for sure try this... so good!!!


----------



## Roxychica7

disneydusted said:


> Hi Jess,
> We ate at Boma for dinner. It was great to try so many different dishes and flavors from the buffet.
> I was thinking about the Afternoon Tea and after you have your scones and tea sandwiches, (depending on which selection you decide on) you might be offered the choice of fresh strawberries in a bowl with whipped cream.... if you like strawberries then for sure try this... so good!!!


Oh good! I was a little nervous making the resevations for Boma. But we loved breakfast so much and I've heard such great reviews for dinner...plus, my mom and Blake's step brother have never seen the AKL before, especially with the beautiful tree up, so trying to do double duty. I'm excited to try something new!

And the Tea..mom and I pulled up the ala carte menu and I think we're going to share a plate of sandwiches, scones, pastries and the strawberries and cream, but have our own tea. We're going to be coming off of lunch at 12:30 and our reservation for Tea is at 3:30, so I think sharing yummy treats will be just enough for us to sample everything. SO excited about that! Thanks so much for your input about it!!


----------



## Roxychica7

So let's get into some park plans!! It's taken me a while to decide on what parks for what days. When I first planned out my ADR's, I had no idea what parks I was going to at the time, so I literally overlapped DHS, Resort Hotels and Epcot ADR's over every day to make sure I secured those precious ADR's that I wanted. Plus, I had to work around the Very Merry Christmas Party and those days that had extra magic hours. We've always found that by NOT going to the park that has EMH, the crowds are lower at those other parks. 


Day 1 Plans-December 11th
Blake, my mom and I are flying via Southwest from Baltimore. Blake and I are leaving the 10th from our house and driving down to my parents and spending the night. We fly out at 8am and arrive at MCO at 10:35am. 
Stuart is leaving Newport News via AirTran at 6:50, making a stop in Atlanta and landing at MCO at 11:47am. I'm a little disappointed that AirTran changed his flight, cause we're getting to the resort a little later than I wanted. But, I figure we can grab a sandwich, check out the shops and Stu's plane will probably catch a tailwind, so we may only be waiting about 20-30 mins. So all in all not too bad. 

The plan is to catch the Magical Express and head toward Caribbean Beach Resort!! I figure we will probably get there about 12:40 or so. We're going to freshen up, drop our carry on's off and head to the *Magic Kingdom*, I mean seriously...can you go anywhere else on your first WDW day besides Epcot to get an adult beverage? 


So, I hope to get to MK by 1:30! We'll probably get on:
the People Mover
Thundermountain
Buzz
the Laugh Floor
Mickey's Philharmagic
Pirates
Jungle Cruise


If everything is right with wait times for the buses and flight's getting in etc, we should have about 4-5 hours here.

Then, it's off to catch the bus because we have reservations for *7:30* at *Raglan Road*!!






Excited for this one! The serious steak and beef steak and ger's bread and butter pudding look awesome. Ever eat at Raglan? I welcome suggestions for both entree's and desserts! This will be our first TS meal for the week. Stu and my mom have never been on the dining plan and none of us have ever eaten there.


*Question: What ride/s do you like to get on as your first 3 at Magic Kingdom?? *
Mine would probably be...the Transit Authority, Pirates and...Thundermountain


----------



## jenjolt

Loving your park plans Jess!! However I'm very sad to see a certain attraction did not make your MK must do list  No Haunted Mansion!!! (Well I guess it's not a must do/must do/must do for everyone LOL)

So...obviously my first ride at MK is usually HM, followed by BTMRR, and I love Philharmagic!!!!

Raglan Road is amazing!! I love eating there!! I will definitely have to get back there and FINALLY have the bread pudding!


----------



## Roxychica7

jenjolt said:


> Loving your park plans Jess!! However I'm very sad to see a certain attraction did not make your MK must do list  No Haunted Mansion!!! (Well I guess it's not a must do/must do/must do for everyone LOL)
> 
> So...obviously my first ride at MK is usually HM, followed by BTMRR, and I love Philharmagic!!!!
> 
> Raglan Road is amazing!! I love eating there!! I will definitely have to get back there and FINALLY have the bread pudding!


Haunted Mansion definitely makes the top 5!! We just always tend to go toward Tomorrowland first and moozie into Fantasyland next and THEN Liberty Square! I promise I love it too! 

Mmm..the bread and butter pudding sounds so good. Although the Chef's Chocolate thing sounds amazing too!

On allears: Dunbrody Kiss - Chef Dundon's gift to America. Chocolate. Add chocolate. Then add some more. With us? $8 

Definitely interested in that thing!


----------



## Charleston Princess

Can't wait to read your review of Raglan Road -- it looks like a fun place to eat! 

I am going to need four MK rides.  They would be HM, the teacups, Jungle Cruise, Pirates, and Splash Mountain.


----------



## MEK

You will love Raglan Road.  I think I am going to switch one of my ADR's and take Denny and Nick there.  I think they will love it - the food, the entertainment, the dancing girl 

Great first day planned.  I am flying out of BWI this trip, too.  I actually like that airport so much better than the Philly airport.  It's a longer drive, but I don't mind when the flights end up being cheaper from BWI.


----------



## Roxychica7

Charleston Princess said:


> Can't wait to read your review of Raglan Road -- it looks like a fun place to eat!
> 
> I am going to need four MK rides.  They would be HM, the teacups, Jungle Cruise, Pirates, and Splash Mountain.


I am SO excited to try it! The food sounds really tasty too and I'm amazed at how large their entree menu is!

I think I felt the fury from Jen from not including Haunted Mansion in my top 3  but I know HM is definitely top 5! Great choices!



MEK said:


> You will love Raglan Road.  I think I am going to switch one of my ADR's and take Denny and Nick there.  I think they will love it - the food, the entertainment, the dancing girl
> 
> Great first day planned.  I am flying out of BWI this trip, too.  I actually like that airport so much better than the Philly airport.  It's a longer drive, but I don't mind when the flights end up being cheaper from BWI.


BWI is about 25 mins from my parents house so it's always first choice for us. The last few years we've been flying out of Norfolk due to us living in Virginia, and I tell ya, Norfolk is so peaceful compared to the chaos of BWI! But we scored tickets for $94 each way so you can't beat that!

I'm interested in hearing what your ADR's are for your trip! What do you normally get at Raglan Road?


----------



## Roxychica7

Day 1 Update

I don't know how I could have forgotten this! 

After dinner at *Raglan Road*, we are planning on heading over to *Rainforest Cafe* and having drinks at the bar. Blake and I have done this just about every year we've gone to Disney. It's a good, "we're here" kind of end to the first night, sitting back and watching the fishtanks. He always gets the Green Python to drink 
and me the Strawberry Daquiri but made with Coconut Rum. Tasty like a strawberry pina colada!

Then, we are going to the Hess across the street like we do on most years and buying our case of water and 6 packs of our favorite drinks. We have found this to be awesome. The night before, we stick some water in our ice bucket, with ice of course and they are nice and cold for the park morning. That way, it's only $4.99 for a 24 pack instead of the $2.09 a bottle they hit you with in the park. We'll bring 2 a piece and it saves on many a snack credits or OOP cost! 

Next, we may go into the Christmas shop and get our tradition Disney ornament and then back onto the bus and settle into our room for the night!


----------



## Lady Lallie

Great plans.  I had the scallops at Raglan Road when I went with Jen in January and they were so yummy!  So yummy that I now make their version at home with the mint pea puree.  YUM!

My top three would be....Haunted Mansion, Pirates and Philharmagic.


----------



## Roxychica7

Lady Lallie said:


> Great plans.  I had the scallops at Raglan Road when I went with Jen in January and they were so yummy!  So yummy that I now make their version at home with the mint pea puree.  YUM!
> 
> My top three would be....Haunted Mansion, Pirates and Philharmagic.


Mmm..I remember seeing your scallops with bright green sauce! I have to think long and hard about this entree decision! So many yummy choices!

I love Philharmagic!!


----------



## MEK

Roxychica7 said:


> I'm interested in hearing what your ADR's are for your trip! What do you normally get at Raglan Road?




Right now my ressies are

12/15 lunch at LTT and dinner at La Hacienda
12/16 lunch at Sci Fi and dinner at the Cali Grille
12/17 lunch at Yak & Yeti and dinner at the Grand Flo Cafe
12/18 lunch at Rose & Crown and dinner at Artist Point

However, I was going to do the DxDP for two nights and spread it over three.  I was going to drop either sci fi, grand flo, or R&C to make it work.  12/15 meals were going to be OOP.

Now DVC can no longer get a dining plan for part of the stay so it looks like I am going to drop Sci Fi, Grand Flo, R&C, and AP.  I was going to replace AP with Raglan road. I have to keep LTT because I love their lunch menu.  I am not going to purchase any type of dining plan.  I was going to get a TIW card instead.  

I am leaving late on the 19th but I didn't schedule any ADRs that day.  I think two ADRs a day is really a bit too much for us anyway.  It just takes too much time.

As far as Raglan Rd food - I am going to go with either their amazing hamburger or whatever it was that Cynthia got last trip.  It was some baked pastry with yummy sheperd pie type goodness inside.  I got fish last time.  RR is not the place for fish.  It wasn't bad, just not a seafood place.


----------



## Roxychica7

MEK said:


> Right now my ressies are
> 
> 12/15 lunch at LTT and dinner at La Hacienda
> 12/16 lunch at Sci Fi and dinner at the Cali Grille
> 12/17 lunch at Yak & Yeti and dinner at the Grand Flo Cafe
> 12/18 lunch at Rose & Crown and dinner at Artist Point
> 
> However, I was going to do the DxDP for two nights and spread it over three.  I was going to drop either sci fi, grand flo, or R&C to make it work.  12/15 meals were going to be OOP.
> 
> Now DVC can no longer get a dining plan for part of the stay so it looks like I am going to drop Sci Fi, Grand Flo, R&C, and AP.  I was going to replace AP with Raglan road. I have to keep LTT because I love their lunch menu.  I am not going to purchase any type of dining plan.  I was going to get a TIW card instead.
> 
> I am leaving late on the 19th but I didn't schedule any ADRs that day.  I think two ADRs a day is really a bit too much for us anyway.  It just takes too much time.
> 
> As far as Raglan Rd food - I am going to go with either their amazing hamburger or whatever it was that Cynthia got last trip.  It was some baked pastry with yummy sheperd pie type goodness inside.  I got fish last time.  RR is not the place for fish.  It wasn't bad, just not a seafood place.


Oh geeze, so complicated!!  I wish we had the chance to bring all our favorite ressies on the go! It's so hard trying to fit all the table service meals in sometimes, especially when you're on a limited time schedule! I was trying to match up our parks with the ADR's you gave me, but since it's changing, and it looks like you're hopping too? 

We're at MK the 15th, AK the 16th and MK again the 17th. Will definitely give more details later!


----------



## Roxychica7

*Monday December 12th-Day 2 Plans*

Ok, Day 2. We plan on heading to *Epcot* this day!

First, a delicious breakfast at CBR. I plan on getting my Mickey waffle with oh so tasty hot strawberry topping and Blake will probably get his Bounty platter with all the above on it. Stu will probably get the same thing and knowing my mom, she'll just get coffee and something sweet. She's not a big breakfast eater. 

I want to get to *Epcot* at a reasonable time. We're going to do:

Test Track
Stu will probably do Mission Space
Spaceship Earth
The Cool Club
The Land
The Seas with Nemo
Look around the Aquarium..I mean come on, we're both Aquatic Biologists! (Although I end up analyzing the coral and fish tanks more than anything else, but I can't help it!)

At this point, since we're in the area, we have a 12:10 reservation at *Coral Reef*!!






I can't find my pictures at the moment from when we went in 2009, so I'm borrowing one.

Coral Reef. Oh how I wish I had a fantastic meal in 2009. I know I shared this story before, but here goes again. So we paid OOP for this meal. I decided to get the steak in 2009 and it was SO horribly salty that I could barely eat any of it. I really really should have sent it back, but I felt bad because everyone else was enjoying their meals so much and I was the one that picked the restaurant because Blake and his family asked me to and it was our only TS meal of the trip. We were REALLY on a budget back then. So, I didn't even want dessert and I ended up being incredibly hungry after the meal and was just disappointed overall.

But, Blake really loved their lobster bisque soup, and of course we both loved the atmosphere, it is in our nature after all. Blake was also disappointed that I couldn't snag a reservation last year. So, when I found one in August, I jumped on it. And decided that we're going to just split appetizers and maybe a dessert or 2 and pay OOP for it.

Then, it's time to hit World Showcase!
Mexico
Japan
China
Morocco
France
Italty

Then we're rounding the corner and heading over to the Boardwalk and Beach Club to show Stu and my mom the chocolate carousel, maybe the Wyland gallery, and get some ice cream at Beaches and Cream and sit by the water. This has been a favorite of our the past few years and it's where Blake proposed to me last December! So now it's really a favorite of ours.

We'll head back around and probably do Sunshine Seasons for dinner. I want to get out of *Epcot* before Illuminations because we plan on going to *Epcot* later in the week and I don't want to wear ourselves out with an entire park day right off the bat.


*Question: What's your favorite Epcot ride?*
Mine is probably a close tie between the Land and Spaceship Earth..the love the smell of the Disney water in the Land and just the storytelling and lots to look at in both rides.


----------



## ZehnJahren

Awesome that you got such a great time for your Coral Reef reservation!  I hope you get a great meal this time.



Roxychica7 said:


> *Question: What's your favorite Epcot ride?*
> Mine is probably a close tie between the Land and Spaceship Earth..the love the smell of the Disney water in the Land and just the storytelling and lots to look at in both rides.



Honestly, my favorite Epcot ride is Gran Fiesta Tour.  I know it sounds crazy - but I still love it the most, even when you put it up against Soarin', Test Track, Mission Space.  My second favorite (if you think Gran Fiesta doesn't count) is Spaceship Earth.  I'm old skool.


----------



## Lady Lallie

I loved the lobster bisque at Coral Reef, I wasn't as impressed with my entree but a lot of their appetizers sound really yummy.  

I have a tie for my favorite ride too....Spaceship Earth and Soarin.  I just love both of them and never get sick of riding either.  

I don't see United Kingdom on that list...hmmm??  Are you skipping my favorite World Showcase pavilion??


----------



## Roxychica7

ZehnJahren said:


> Awesome that you got such a great time for your Coral Reef reservation!  I hope you get a great meal this time.
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, my favorite Epcot ride is Gran Fiesta Tour.  I know it sounds crazy - but I still love it the most, even when you put it up against Soarin', Test Track, Mission Space.  My second favorite (if you think Gran Fiesta doesn't count) is Spaceship Earth.  I'm old skool.


I hope we get a good meal too! I really liked their appetizer sampler last time we went, although quite pricey. Soarin' scares me to death..I tried it last year and it felt like being on a plane to me (which freaks me out), I do love Test Track..but Spaceship Earth is just great. So glad you like the old school too! 



Lady Lallie said:


> I loved the lobster bisque at Coral Reef, I wasn't as impressed with my entree but a lot of their appetizers sound really yummy.
> 
> I have a tie for my favorite ride too....Spaceship Earth and Soarin.  I just love both of them and never get sick of riding either.
> 
> I don't see United Kingdom on that list...hmmm??  Are you skipping my favorite World Showcase pavilion??



I must admit, we have never hung out at the UK very much, although I do love their fish and chips..BUT, we have an Epcot night planned later in the week, so I'll just have to add it to the list then!


----------



## MEK

Roxychica7 said:


> I was trying to match up our parks with the ADR's you gave me, but since it's changing, and it looks like you're hopping too?
> 
> We're at MK the 15th, AK the 16th and MK again the 17th. Will definitely give more details later!




Right now I am hopping and sticking with the same parks which will be:

MK in the morning of the 15th / Epcot at night
HS on the 16th
AK/ then MK on the 17th.  So - we do overlap.  I'm just dropping ADRs, not really changing parks.  Less food means more park time!

My fav Epcot ride is soarin, but I do love Spaceship Earth.  I love the smell and the scenery.  I experience such a sense of anticipation on the ride.   I also love living with the land and I have been trying to get Denny to take the "seeds" tour forever, but he's not interested.  This makes NO sense to me because he loves gardening!


----------



## Roxychica7

MEK said:


> Right now I am hopping and sticking with the same parks which will be:
> 
> MK in the morning of the 15th / Epcot at night
> HS on the 16th
> AK/ then MK on the 17th.  So - we do overlap.  I'm just dropping ADRs, not really changing parks.  Less food means more park time!
> 
> My fav Epcot ride is soarin, but I do love Spaceship Earth.  I love the smell and the scenery.  I experience such a sense of anticipation on the ride.   I also love living with the land and I have been trying to get Denny to take the "seeds" tour forever, but he's not interested.  This makes NO sense to me because he loves gardening!


Oh how awesome! So looks like we'll be meeting up in MK!! 

I love the smell of Spaceship Earth too! It's certain rides, you get that Disney smell. It's so hard to describe, but totally agree with you. I want to do the seeds tour too! And it's not that expensive either, I think it's like $15 before your AP or AAA discount? I think it'd be awesome! I've always been so amazed at the Land!


----------



## jenjolt

Hmmm...never have tried Coral Reef, maybe I should go there sometime! I'll see how your reviews go and then make a mental note!! I too love the aquariums but never spend enough time in there!!!

My favorite EPCOT ride has to be Soarin followed very closely by SpaceShip Earth..the smell of Rome burning gets to me EVERY single time!! LOVE IT!!!!

Sounds like some great plans!!! Can't wait!!


----------



## Roxychica7

jenjolt said:


> Hmmm...never have tried Coral Reef, maybe I should go there sometime! I'll see how your reviews go and then make a mental note!! I too love the aquariums but never spend enough time in there!!!
> 
> My favorite EPCOT ride has to be Soarin followed very closely by SpaceShip Earth..the smell of Rome burning gets to me EVERY single time!! LOVE IT!!!!
> 
> Sounds like some great plans!!! Can't wait!!



Aw thanks Jen! You really should spend more time in the aquariums...there's lots of rooms upstairs and down with coral tanks, eels, manatees, rays, dolphins, plus the big aquarium, it's awesome!!

Ah spaceship earth, how I love thee and thy smells


----------



## babiektcher

Joining in here, read your last trip report and loved it!! I like all the little things you point out in the parks, some I have missed. Our family leaves the day after Thanksgiving, and I can't wait! There is nothing that puts me more in the spirit than a trip to Disney.


----------



## Roxychica7

babiektcher said:


> Joining in here, read your last trip report and loved it!! I like all the little things you point out in the parks, some I have missed. Our family leaves the day after Thanksgiving, and I can't wait! There is nothing that puts me more in the spirit than a trip to Disney.



Aw thanks for joining in!! Have you ever been during this time of year?! Blake and I can NEVER imagine not going to Disney during the holidays. It is so magical and the decorations just blow me away every time.

Let me know if there's anything I can help with, I am glad to always point out new things, as I am to learn new ones myself!!


----------



## MEK

Roxychica7 said:


> Oh how awesome! So looks like we'll be meeting up in MK!!
> 
> :



Perfect.  I will pm you as we get closer so we can exchange info and figure out what day to meet at MK.


----------



## Roxychica7

*Tuesday-December 13th*

Day 3 Update!

We are at *38* days people!!!

So after having drinks the night before at Rainforest and what I hope will be a great dinner at Raglan Road, we will get heading to *Hollywood Studios*. I'm oldschool, so it will ALWAYS be MGM to me!

We'll be having a small snack breakfast at the resort, OR grabbing, for the first time, a delicious cupcake breakfast at *Starring Rolls*. Any opinions?! I've seen some great ones here!

We'll ride:
The Great Movie Ride
The Little Mermaid
Toy Story Mania (or at least grab fastpasses, you know how it goes)

Then we have an 11:25am lunch at *Sci-Fi*!!





Obviously Blake and I have eaten here before. I know I've mentioned why we're eating here, but let me refresh. Blake and I love the atmosphere here. 1) Last year, we tried 50's Prime Time for the first time and vowed that although it was good, Sci-Fi is definitely more US. 2) This is the only restaurant, besides Tokyo Hibachi that my mom and I ever had reservations when we went to Disney when I was younger, before the whole dining plan and needing ADR's, etc. So, I knew it'd be cool for her to remember something familiar 3) Stu has never been here before and he loves movies

So I thought it will be great! We'll be using 1 TS credit here. At first I was going back and forth and decided to instead pay OOP for another meal we're going to later in the week and treat this one as a TS meal. 

Next, we'll probably be watching the Lights Motor Action, we've skipped it the last 2 years, we it'll be time to see it again. Mom has never seen it. Then, I'd like to do Animation Studio for the first time, Backlot Tour, Beauty and the Beast show (LOVE this one), probably grab fastpasses for Stu and Blake for Rock and Rollercoaster.

By that time, we have a 5:20 reservation at *Hollywood Brown Derby!!*





O.M.G. We have to thank the lovely Lady Lallie for this one. Ms LL recommended her beloved Brown Derby to me on our last trip and we LOVED it! I'm hoping that they update their menu, since it's still seasonal right now with menus from July, because both Blake and I decided we want EXACTLY what I ordered last year. 

This beauty..right here:





The filet with white truffle mashed potatoes, mushrooms and red wine reduction

And this for dessert:





MMMM triple chocolate and raspberry chambord deliciousness!!

The dessert is currently on allears, but the filet is slightly modified right now, so cross your fingers that it changes!!

By this point, it will be time to go to the ever impressive Osbourne Family Lights. This blows me away every single year. It is amazing. Fantastic. Outstanding. Breathtaking. And all those other descriptive words you can manage.

I'm still not sure about Fantasmic or not. We'll see. I've only seen it once. So we'll see how the plans go. Also, Blake and Stu will probably go use their fastpasses for RNRC.

With that, I shall leave you with some Osbourne Lights, as it should be the last thing on my mind before getting back on the bus to CBR and into my bed for the night.





















*Question: What your favorite ride at DHS?*
I would say, although I LOVE Toy Story Mania, I would probably say the Great Movie Ride. I know it's old, I know it needs revamping, but I still love it. It has that Disney feel.


----------



## jenjolt

OOOH I'm so jealous... I so want to see the Osbourne Lights...think you could bring some back for me LOL!!!

Hmmm...you dining choices sound fabulous! I didn't have the best service the last time I went to SciFi but after a few trips I think it might be time to try again!!

Favorite ride at DHS...I'm going to have to agree with you I love Great Movie Ride!! I have to ride it every single trip, just wouldn't be DHS without it!! And while I do love me some TSM, I'm starting to love Star Tours more, the new ride is fantabulous!!!


----------



## Roxychica7

jenjolt said:


> OOOH I'm so jealous... I so want to see the Osbourne Lights...think you could bring some back for me LOL!!!
> 
> Hmmm...you dining choices sound fabulous! I didn't have the best service the last time I went to SciFi but after a few trips I think it might be time to try again!!
> 
> Favorite ride at DHS...I'm going to have to agree with you I love Great Movie Ride!! I have to ride it every single trip, just wouldn't be DHS without it!! And while I do love me some TSM, I'm starting to love Star Tours more, the new ride is fantabulous!!!


I think they'd notice if I brought back some of the Osbourne Lights!!

Star Tours..I used to get on it all the time when I was younger, and I LOVE Star Wars, especially Return of the Jedi, but I don't know, as I got older, I can't take those enclosed spaces anymore. Last time I got on it, I freaked out before they closed the door and I made them unlatch my seat belt and off I went with Blake staring at me, like "what the heck just happened?" 
I would love to see the new ride though!!


----------



## MEK

Love Brown Derby!  I had such a wonderful lunch there in May.  Those pictures of your filet look so delish!

Great day Number 3.  I love the Osbourne lights.  They are so incredibly festive.

My fav HS ride - Well, I am going to predict that the new and improved Star Wars is going to become my fav ride.  Otherwise its a toss up between ToT and RnR.  Tot probably has the better theming.  I love TSM, but its just not my fav.

You will do the drawing class.  It's so fun.  So Disney!


----------



## Charleston Princess

I'm old school as well, and it will always be MGM to me, too! 

Love the Sci-Fi -- those movie clips are just hysterical!


----------



## Lady Lallie

My favorite ride is Great Movie Ride as well, it reminds me of my childhood and it just makes me so happy to see all those movie clips at the end.

FYI at Brown Derby, I have asked before for things that are no longer on the menu, sometimes they can modify the dishes on the menu to be like ones you've had before.  It hasn't worked everytime but if you really liked that steak last year I think it would be worth asking.  They are super nice at Brown Derby.  Oh and don't forget to order a side of $2.99 polenta and then when you get back you can describe in detail to me.


----------



## bumbershoot

It all sounds like lots of fun,  

But did you know that your report is in the Disney Rewards Programs forum instead of in the pre trip report section?


----------



## Roxychica7

MEK said:


> Love Brown Derby!  I had such a wonderful lunch there in May.  Those pictures of your filet look so delish!
> 
> Great day Number 3.  I love the Osbourne lights.  They are so incredibly festive.
> 
> My fav HS ride - Well, I am going to predict that the new and improved Star Wars is going to become my fav ride.  Otherwise its a toss up between ToT and RnR.  Tot probably has the better theming.  I love TSM, but its just not my fav.
> 
> You will do the drawing class.  It's so fun.  So Disney!


Oh gosh the filet is the best! I don't normally ever order steak, but I had a good feeling about it from LL's multiple reviews!! I love Osbourne lights too, it's just a wonderful experience every time.

I think the reason I like TSM more is because I beat Blake every time (since he beats me every time at Buzz Lightyear!) I always have something to look forward to 



Charleston Princess said:


> I'm old school as well, and it will always be MGM to me, too!
> 
> Love the Sci-Fi -- those movie clips are just hysterical!


We still have a drive in theatre around us (back in Baltimore) that I love and Sci-Fi just reminds me of going there in the summer months! 



Lady Lallie said:


> My favorite ride is Great Movie Ride as well, it reminds me of my childhood and it just makes me so happy to see all those movie clips at the end.
> 
> FYI at Brown Derby, I have asked before for things that are no longer on the menu, sometimes they can modify the dishes on the menu to be like ones you've had before.  It hasn't worked everytime but if you really liked that steak last year I think it would be worth asking.  They are super nice at Brown Derby.  Oh and don't forget to order a side of $2.99 polenta and then when you get back you can describe in detail to me.


I LOVE the movie clips at the end, it's only of those Disney moments that always makes me feel like I'm actually there and not dreaming!

Really?? Oh I hope I hope, they change the menu and if not, I can at least ask. That steak was PERFECT last year. Haha, I will order the polenta for you and take a picture of every bite 



bumbershoot said:


> It all sounds like lots of fun,
> 
> But did you know that your report is in the Disney Rewards Programs forum instead of in the pre trip report section?


You know I just noticed that...hmm..

Is this something I can change myself or do I need to ask the moderators?


----------



## ZehnJahren

I picked 50s PT for my trip in October, but when DBF and I go back, we're going to SciFi!  I just want to try it - it looks so NEAT!!!

As for my own favorite HS ride?  Probably ToT, followed by TSMM.  Two very different rides, but both a lot of fun in their own right!

And then, can I pick the Muppet 3D show as a ride?


----------



## disneydusted

Hi Jess!  We prefer Sci-Fi over 50's Prime Time too.  It's kind fun to do the drive in. 
Hummm, favorite DHS ride... for sure ToT, also RNR.  
We like the Great Movie Ride too....we met a great CM there who played one of the gangsters and when she realized that we hadn't seen that storyline she took us through a back VIP entrance and got us right onto a gangster ride!  We saw her later that night in costume and she remember us and introduced us to her "son" who was also in costume, they were awesome, staying in character the whole time!  Great memory!!


----------



## Roxychica7

ZehnJahren said:


> I picked 50s PT for my trip in October, but when DBF and I go back, we're going to SciFi!  I just want to try it - it looks so NEAT!!!
> 
> As for my own favorite HS ride?  Probably ToT, followed by TSMM.  Two very different rides, but both a lot of fun in their own right!
> 
> And then, can I pick the Muppet 3D show as a ride?


We really really enjoyed the food at 50's Prime Time! I got the potroast and Blake got the chicken and a chocolate milkshake. The food is definitely fantastic, so you will definitely enjoy it! If you want, I think you can "ask" for a waiter/waitress if you particularly want one that stays in character. Ours was definitely not in character for most of the meal. Would have probably made it more fun!



disneydusted said:


> Hi Jess!  We prefer Sci-Fi over 50's Prime Time too.  It's kind fun to do the drive in.
> Hummm, favorite DHS ride... for sure ToT, also RNR.
> We like the Great Movie Ride too....we met a great CM there who played one of the gangsters and when she realized that we hadn't seen that storyline she took us through a back VIP entrance and got us right onto a gangster ride!  We saw her later that night in costume and she remember us and introduced us to her "son" who was also in costume, they were awesome, staying in character the whole time!  Great memory!!


It amazes me every time I hear a story about CM's. As many people that visit WDW and they can still remember specific families, sometimes every year that they visit! That is SO cool that you got a VIP tour on TGMR! The closest thing we got to do was being chosen for the 1st part of the Backlot Tour, so I was the one that got all the water dumped on my head and my mom was on the ship pretending she was getting shot at by airplanes


----------



## Roxychica7

*Wednesday, December 14th-Day 4 Plans*

We are down to 34 days people!!

And with such few days left, guess what came in the mail yesterday!






YAYAYAYYY!!! 

That REALLY makes it feel closer now!!

I make jewelry on the side and this saturday is my first craft fair where I'm being showcased, so I'm a little nervous, but excited! I'll post some pictures afterward, but I hope it's successful! But, otherwise, here we go with some plans!

So, for our 4th day, it was decided that we should take a break. Blake and I are always go go go go on our trips, and with it being a 7 day trip, we definitely needed a slower day. This morning, we're splitting ways sort of.

My mom and I are getting up and heading to Downtown Disney to shop!! Just the girls! I'm excited to check out World of Disney, The Christmas Shop (If I didn't already get my yearly ornament on our first night arrival), Basin, TrenD, and of course Goofy's Candy Shop!

We have a 12:30 reservation scheduled at Rainforest Cafe





This is the reservation that Blake said we had to have. I've mentioned before, we used to have one about a 25 minute drive from my hometown and I miss it dearly. Blake and I just love this place. We always get the same thing to drink, the same thing to eat.





Bamba's Chicken BBQ Wrap with chips and a mango chutney

I always make this at home, but it's NOT quite the same. We love it! 

This is also the reservation, keep in mind, that I agreed to as the _family_ get together. So, I picked the place, which his mom and step dad have eaten at before and I picked the time, because they are absolutely horrible with planning things (they STILL don't have their tickets ordered yet for the parks!) so I took the opportunity to schedule everything. So reservation for 8 (my mom, me, stu, blake, blake's mom, step dad, grandmother and her bf tentatively). The cool thing is, Rainforest is on the dining plan now, so we can eat a nice meal and use 1 TS credit for each of the 4 of us!

Every year, Blake's family picks a person for their secret santa and I got Stuart, so I figured what a better present (since he's been there before in 2006 when we went and loved it) to surprised him with Disney Quest tickets! Blake and Stu will be spending the afternoon at Disney Quest while my mom and I have other plans!

We are hopping a bus, more than likely stopping at CBR to drop off any packages we may have bought  and then it's back on the bus, jumping on the monorail and we are off to






The Grand Floridian!! I snagged a 3:30 reservation for the Garden View Tea Room!!!

I noticed you can order a la carte, so we're going to get a pot of tea each, then share a plate of tea sandwiches, some scones and maybe a pastry each. I figure we'll have had about 2 to 2 1/2 hours of digestion from Rainforest and this should hopefully be perfect for snacking!

By this point, we may look around the Grand Floridian, I'll show mom the Gingerbread house and tree, then we're getting on the Monorail (which I've never done before!) and heading to Epcot!

Mom and I will stroll through World Showcase, maybe grab a beverage somewhere, get on Test Track, Spaceship Earth, The Land...and by that point the boys should be done and headed our way. We'll spend the night of the night hanging out and doing some more rides. We'll probably do a counter service in Epcot. It's always so hard for me for counter services, I normally just snack around the world. I've decided on either, Japan, Fish and Chips (which I've had before) or Sunshine Seasons, then it'll be time for Illuminations which is my ALL TIME favorite fireworks show! I listen to it on my ipod at least once a week!

And with that, we should be headed back to the resort, dreaming of tea, fireworks and video games for the boys! 

*Question: What's your favorite table service and counter service in Epcot??*

Let's see, from the ones we've eaten at, which are Mexico, Tutto Italia and Coral Reef, I would probably say Mexico. I know that it's Mexican food, but Blake and I are HUGE mexican fans and I LOVE the inside of the Mexico pavilion! For counter service, again, from what I have eaten at, I'd probably go with the Yorkshire Fish Shop..yum yum!!


----------



## MEK

Another great day of plans.  I have always wanted to do the GF tea.  It looks like so much fun.

Favorite Epcot TS - lunch - Le Cellier  dinner - R&C with a view of Illuminations

CS - Sunshine Seasons


----------



## Roxychica7

MEK said:


> Another great day of plans.  I have always wanted to do the GF tea.  It looks like so much fun.
> 
> Favorite Epcot TS - lunch - Le Cellier  dinner - R&C with a view of Illuminations
> 
> CS - Sunshine Seasons


Thanks!! I am SO excited to try the GF tea and I'm happy I was able to schedule something for the boys to do instead, really can not see them at formal tea 

I am really looking forward to trying Sunshine Seasons!!


----------



## chrisie703

I read your previous TR over the past few days, and I teared up at the proposal. I wish there was audio, but it was still very touching. It was obvious that you had no idea.  Thanks for sharing.

We will be there from 12/12-12/9 staying at POFQ. If I see you I will say hi, and congratulations in person.

Chrissie


----------



## Lady Lallie

Yay for ME tags!  That always makes a trip feel a lot closer.

I think your plans for this day are fabulous.  You get some good quality time with your Mom even though you have endure the big Rainforest Cafe meal.  

Have you been watching that new show on A&E called Monster In Laws?  It's actually a good show and makes me feel way better about my relationship with my inlaws.  

Favorite Epcot TS: Rose & Crown
Favorite Epcot CS: Sunshine Seasons


----------



## Roxychica7

chrisie703 said:


> I read your previous TR over the past few days, and I teared up at the proposal. I wish there was audio, but it was still very touching. It was obvious that you had no idea.  Thanks for sharing.
> 
> We will be there from 12/12-12/9 staying at POFQ. If I see you I will say hi, and congratulations in person.
> 
> Chrissie


There was audio, you just have to turn the video WAY up, but thanks so much for your comment! If you do happen to see us, please do say hi! I love meeting friends from the boards!! I hope you have a great trip too!! 



Lady Lallie said:


> Yay for ME tags!  That always makes a trip feel a lot closer.
> 
> I think your plans for this day are fabulous.  You get some good quality time with your Mom even though you have endure the big Rainforest Cafe meal.
> 
> Have you been watching that new show on A&E called Monster In Laws?  It's actually a good show and makes me feel way better about my relationship with my inlaws.
> 
> Favorite Epcot TS: Rose & Crown
> Favorite Epcot CS: Sunshine Seasons



I have not seen Monster in Laws, but it sounds ridiculous 
When Blake's mom was up this weekend, I was close to lying on what our park days were (I am the only one that knows btw  ) because she's like "what days are you going where, so we can hang out the whole time?" The "whole time?" really? Don't think so!
And I am really excited to have a day with my mom, I showed her the menu on all ears and she sounds really happy to try the tea! I love how there's options like that for everyone!


----------



## MEK

I guess if I was taking ME I would probably be getting my tags around now!  But we are renting a car.  

I just noticed your tag picture and I always get so excited when I see those!


----------



## Roxychica7

MEK said:


> I guess if I was taking ME I would probably be getting my tags around now!  But we are renting a car.
> 
> I just noticed your tag picture and I always get so excited when I see those!


What a bummer!! Well you can share on the excitement of my tag picture then!


----------



## Roxychica7

*Thursday-December 15th-Day 5 Plans*

Hey everyone! Before I reveal our day 5 plans, I wanted to celebrate 30 days until Disney!! 

Do you know how Blake celebrates 30 days until Disney?

I went to go grab my french toast this morning and he said, "stop! I'm doing something for you, don't look"

I give you...breakfast in the morning...how many hidden mickeys can you find? 





That's my strawberries, turkey sausage and french toast all shaped into mickeys. That boy...


With that! It's time for Day 5 plans!

Today is our all day Magic Kingdom day! I want to hit everything today!
Haunted Mansion
Pirates
Transit Authority
Laugh Floor
Buzz
Small World
Peter Pan
Pooh
Philharmagic

Lunch for today will probably be Cosmic Rays. I love Cosmic Rays. My mom and I always split their chef salad, but I tend to stick to either their burgers or this beauty:





I think this is one of the best counter service's for your money! It's a 1/2 BBQ chicken, with really good REAL red skinned mashed potatoes and fresh green beans. Sometimes, for $2 more, you can add a 1/2 rack of ribs to it. Blake and I normally have to split it if we get the ribs too. Delicious!

Today, may also be the day that we have a DIS meet with MEK!! 

Then, we'll tackle more of MK!

The triple mountain whammie (better known as Splash, Space and Thundermountain Railroad)
Jungle Cruise, etc.

We have a 7:00 reservation tonight at *Ohana's*!!

This was from our 2007 trip to Ohana's for breakfast





Stitch cracks me up! His first picture he was eating my hair and the 2nd one ended up like the above 

This is the ADR I had the most trouble with. I booked this one back in July, when I was able to make ADR's. I had no idea what our dates were yet, and just snagged it. Fast forward to August until now, I STILL can not find a time for dinner during ANY day the whole time we're there. I wanted to try and change this time because Wishes start at 8:00. Since I can't change the time, but want to keep the reservation, I'm trying to decide upon 2 options. 

1) Check in at 7:00, try to get a window seat and eat dinner and watch the fireworks inside
2) Try and check in early, get through dinner with hopefully time to spare and  head downstairs to catch Wishes on the beach at the Poly

Any opinions??

At this point, we will probably call it a night.

This is the day I'm also a little nervous about because Blake's mom wants to do a Magic Kingdom day while we go. We're going 3 times to MK. The 1st is the first day we get there, the 2nd is today and the 3rd is the day they're checking out. So, it figures that it will probably be the day that we will be here all day. I'm crossing my fingers!

On a better note..here's your question for tonight! It's a 2 parter!
*Question: What is the call name of the driver in Kilamangaro Safari's and what is the name of the baby elephant they are trying to save?*

Good luck!


----------



## jenjolt

YAYAYAYAYAY WOOT WOOT for 30 days   

Love the breakfast plate Blake made for you!! What a sweetie!!!

OOOH MK day!!! I love MK!!!!!  (Don't think I didn't notice that you put HM as first on the list LOL... my love for that place may be unnatural LOL)

OOOH Ohana's I want to eat there again!! Great meal!!


Okay the Driver's call name is Simba 1 and the baby elephant's name is Little Red!!!!


----------



## jessiegirl84

Hello I just found your last trip report and wanted to say a big congratulations! Such a beautiful proposal!
My partner and I will also be at disney the same time as you guys we are staying at Pop! So maybe I'll spot you in the crowds I'll be the one with the big goofy smile on my face hehe!
Can't wait to hear more of your plans 
Jess


----------



## MEK

I'm so glad I checked our TR before I went to bed because that picture of you and Stitch is too funny.    OMG - I think he's mugging you! 

Great plans.  Can't wait to start my trip at the MK on the 15th.  Looking forward to meeting you!  I am hoping to get there as early as possible.  If Nick and Denny don't want to get up, I'm leaving without them and will meet up with them at lunch.  I have an LTT ADR at 1130 or 1145.  

I loved you breakfast plate.  that was a lot of work to carve up all that food.    What a great way to celebrate.  December is right around the corner now.  I can't believe how quickly its approaching.  I cleaned out my whole closet today and I guess I will start packing new weekend.  Yes - I am an obsessive packer and start much too early.


----------



## Roxychica7

jenjolt said:


> YAYAYAYAYAY WOOT WOOT for 30 days
> 
> Love the breakfast plate Blake made for you!! What a sweetie!!!
> 
> OOOH MK day!!! I love MK!!!!!  (Don't think I didn't notice that you put HM as first on the list LOL... my love for that place may be unnatural LOL)
> 
> OOOH Ohana's I want to eat there again!! Great meal!!
> 
> 
> Okay the Driver's call name is Simba 1 and the baby elephant's name is Little Red!!!!


I have NO idea what you're talking about with HM being on the top of the list 

I'm really excited to try Ohana's! We loved their breakfast, and I've heard some great things about the potstickers, noodles, salad and dessert!

Ding ding ding...you are correct on both parts of the question! 



jessiegirl84 said:


> Hello I just found your last trip report and wanted to say a big congratulations! Such a beautiful proposal!
> My partner and I will also be at disney the same time as you guys we are staying at Pop! So maybe I'll spot you in the crowds I'll be the one with the big goofy smile on my face hehe!
> Can't wait to hear more of your plans
> Jess


Hi!! Welcome to my report! Thanks so much for joining in and for your compliments on the proposal!

We enjoyed Pop last year, I hope you really like it! Definitely say hello if you see me!! 


MEK said:


> I'm so glad I checked our TR before I went to bed because that picture of you and Stitch is too funny.    OMG - I think he's mugging you!
> 
> Great plans.  Can't wait to start my trip at the MK on the 15th.  Looking forward to meeting you!  I am hoping to get there as early as possible.  If Nick and Denny don't want to get up, I'm leaving without them and will meet up with them at lunch.  I have an LTT ADR at 1130 or 1145.
> 
> I loved you breakfast plate.  that was a lot of work to carve up all that food.    What a great way to celebrate.  December is right around the corner now.  I can't believe how quickly its approaching.  I cleaned out my whole closet today and I guess I will start packing new weekend.  Yes - I am an obsessive packer and start much too early.


Oh my gosh it is too funny isn't it!? I think I ended up with 3 pictures with him that all ranged from goofy things like the one above!  

We are very flexible with our lunch at MK, since it's just a counter service meal! So I will definitely work around you! And you tell those boys, up and at 'em or you're gone! 

I can't believe it either, less than 30 days to go! I don't QUITE pack that early, but I should be starting to throw some things together soon! I did go through my closet last week because my mom had a yard sale this past saturday, so I guess we're neck and neck! 
 my hair, the 2nd is this, I


----------



## Roxychica7

Hi all! How was everyone's work week? That good eh? I've been training at work these past 3 weeks. One of our co-workers is going on maternity leave in about a month and they finally decided that since she's the only one that does actues (96 hour toxicity studies vs the usual 14 or 21 day chronic studies), that someone needs to replace her...and guess who that is...ME!

Kind of excited about this, really wanted to move up into the lab and start working on these projects. Right now I'm in culture, and I take care of the aquatic organisms before they go up for testing. 

Anyway, how was everyones weekend? I had my 2nd craft show yesterday (saturday). I emailed the lady back on halloween and this past sunday, she finally got back to me, saying they still had room if I wanted to do it still. So it was a crazy scramble to get finished!

But I did it and here's a picture of my set up of my booth:





Not too shabby huh? Big improvement from the 1st craft show I went to. Blake bought me the necklace and bracelet velvet stands as an early Christmas gift, makes it look so much nicer! I did really well this weekend! Let's just say I almost paid off my 1/4 of the trip between the last two craft shows I did. So exciting!!

Now we are down to 21 days!! Can you believe it?! 3 weeks left!


*Day 6-Friday, December 16th*

This is our Animal Kingdom day! The plan is to do an easy breakfast at the resort. We're going to ride:

Kilimangaro Safaris
Dinosaur
It's Tough to be a Bug
Maybe Kali (if it's warm and sunny out)
The Pangani trail

We're having lunch at either Pizzafari or Restaurantosaurus, I'm going to let the crew decide. 

My GOAL ride this year is Expedition Everest. I tried Soarin last year, HATED it, scared to death, nearly died, but I'm going to try my best to do EE this year. I've rode the youtube ride several times  and the only part that's bothering me is that backwards part. There's over 15-20 seconds of backwards darkness. Any opinions on that? I'm all ears!

Let's see, we'll probably just hang around, do some more looking at the beautiful animals and plants. This is the last resevation I had decided upon. I really loved the AKL with its gorgeous Christmas tree and the window at AKL is beautiful in itself. So I figured 5:10 would be a great time, before the AK closes at 5:30 to beat the crowd, so tonight we have 5:10 reservation at Boma






A tad nervous with this one. Loved the breakfast, but I'm a somewhat adventurous eater, as are the rest of us. So I think we'll be ok. The best thing I'm looking forward to: Zebra Domes! I have not tried one of these babies yet. I love chocolate, I love coffee, so hopefully we shall fall in love 

Then it'll be time to head back to the resort, maybe a swim or have a drink. 

With that everyone, we've got one day of plans left! Hope you have a great rest of your sunday night!


----------



## MEK

I had no idea you made jewelry.  Making jewelry is on my bucket list.  What a great way to earn some extra money and your booth looks great.  Can you photograph a close up of one of your pieces.  They look lovely!

Saturday is my AK day and then I want to go back on Sunday evening (when its open till 6pm) to ride EE in the dark.  That is also on my bucket list.  

I hope you love Boma.  funny story - my GF planned a last minute trip to Disney in Sept.  She stayed off site and the only ADR she could get on evening was Jiko.  She has young kids so I encouraged her to try to call in the am and switch it to Boma.  Well she ended up loving Boma so much she went back a second time during the same stay.  Now that's saying something.


----------



## Charleston Princess

Hurray for successful craft shows!!! 

You will love the Boma dinner! It is scrumptious and really not that exotic -- lots of yummy stuff! Make sure you go hungry! 

Good luck riding Everest. I have done it once and lived to tell the tale, so I think you will be fine!


----------



## Lady Lallie

You are just so crafty!  I love looking at your goods on etsy and facebook.  

I am not going to tell you how I feel about Expedition Everest because it will scare you.


----------



## Roxychica7

MEK said:


> I had no idea you made jewelry.  Making jewelry is on my bucket list.  What a great way to earn some extra money and your booth looks great.  Can you photograph a close up of one of your pieces.  They look lovely!
> 
> Saturday is my AK day and then I want to go back on Sunday evening (when its open till 6pm) to ride EE in the dark.  That is also on my bucket list.
> 
> I hope you love Boma.  funny story - my GF planned a last minute trip to Disney in Sept.  She stayed off site and the only ADR she could get on evening was Jiko.  She has young kids so I encouraged her to try to call in the am and switch it to Boma.  Well she ended up loving Boma so much she went back a second time during the same stay.  Now that's saying something.


I have all of them posted on facebook if you want to facebook friend me! I'm in the 2012 Food and Wine Festival page! And thanks for the booth compliment! My last one looked horrible! It's amazing what a black tablecloth and some displays will do! And it is SO exciting to earn that Disney money to pay off some of the trip!

Fun fun bucket lists! Don't know how I'd do with EE in the dark,  I'm trying to psych myself up for a daylight ride. I barely made it through Soarin last year!

We really really loved the breakfast at Boma, so based off of all of these positive reviews I'm hearing, I hope we love it too!


Charleston Princess said:


> Hurray for successful craft shows!!!
> 
> You will love the Boma dinner! It is scrumptious and really not that exotic -- lots of yummy stuff! Make sure you go hungry!
> 
> Good luck riding Everest. I have done it once and lived to tell the tale, so I think you will be fine!


Aw thanks Jackie! And I'm really excited to try Boma! I've heard such good things about it! If you lived through Everest, hopefully I will too! 



Lady Lallie said:


> You are just so crafty!  I love looking at your goods on etsy and facebook.
> 
> I am not going to tell you how I feel about Expedition Everest because it will scare you.



I'm crafty? YOU Ms LL are the crafty one! But thanks so much, I love posting pics and getting great feedback! 

I thought of you when I posted this one, I remembered you had a not so great experience on EE...I'll have to go back and read it! Although..maybe I shouldn't


----------



## jenjolt

Love your jewelry Jess! I still need to look a bit closer at your pieces! I really really like them!!!!

I think you should do EE at least once!! I love it!!! The backwards part is over before you know it!!!!

3 Weeks!!!!! Time is so going to fly!!


----------



## Roxychica7

jenjolt said:


> Love your jewelry Jess! I still need to look a bit closer at your pieces! I really really like them!!!!
> 
> I think you should do EE at least once!! I love it!!! The backwards part is over before you know it!!!!
> 
> 3 Weeks!!!!! Time is so going to fly!!


Thanks Jen!! I've updated most of my pieces on my facebook jewelry page. Somedays I get so inspired and make tons of new things!! 

Ah, I'm going to TRY EE I think. I'll keep my fingers crossed!


----------



## FiveBoys

I hope you don't mind if I join in! I've been lurking for a while and read your last TR, decided to finally join the boards since I'm planning a trip for the family this Spring!

Can't wait to see all the pictures and hear about all the fun!


----------



## Roxychica7

FiveBoys said:


> I hope you don't mind if I join in! I've been lurking for a while and read your last TR, decided to finally join the boards since I'm planning a trip for the family this Spring!
> 
> Can't wait to see all the pictures and hear about all the fun!


Thanks so much!! Welcome to the boards, they are a load of FUN and great information. You will make SO many new friends on here, some even in person! You let me know if you need help with anything, I am always up to planning a WDW trip!!


----------



## Roxychica7

2 weeks to go everyone!! Can you believe it?!

We've come to our final full day of plans:

*Saturday, December 17th*

This is our only morning ADR. After getting showers and hopping on the bus to Magic Kingdom, we have an 8:30am reservation at Kona Cafe!!






Blake and I loved this ADR last year, we had dinner. So this year, we decided to switch it up and try breakfast. Two main reasons for this is, 1) Tonga Toast! Blake has made me his version before and it was fantastic, so I'm amusing theirs will be out of this world. And 2) REAL kona coffee. Blake, my mom and I LOVE coffee. We both have keurig machines. Stu likes coffee, but doesn't have to drink it all the time. So I'm debating between getting 2 press pots with the 100% kona coffee or just individual cups off the kona blend. 

This meal we will be paying OOP for. Or so that's the plan. My $220 Disney Rewards Visa gift card came the other day in the mail  so more than likely we'll just be using that. 

Afterwards, lets see, then we'll head into Magic Kingdom and enjoy our last full park today.

Today I'm meeting up with my buddy Banana (Ann). She moved from Orlando to Baltimore in 2000, during our sophomore year of high school and we became really good friends. After we graduated in 2002, she moved back to Orlando. And ever since our 2005 trip, almost every trip I've been able to meet up with her. In 2005, we caught a movie at Downtown Disney and walked around, in 2006 we met up at Disneyquest. In 2007, we went to Animal Kingdom





In 2009 she stopped at our resort for a little while and in 2010, we met up in Epcot for the night. It was nice because Blake and I had just gotten engaged that night and she had just found out she was pregnant about a week ago.





So this year, the plan is for her and her baby, Logan to meet up at Magic Kingdom. We'll probably just hit some of our favorites:

























I have a feeling today is just going to be a soak it all in, and take it slow kind of day. And I have no problem with that at all. Meals here will be up in the air. Either cosmic rays or columbia harbor house, whatever the general decision is. At this point I'm not sure how long we're staying, since it's not a Very Merry Christmas Party night, might be staying for the castle lighting if we didn't get a chance to on thursday night. Then it'll be time to head back to the resort and see that god forsaken magical express pass on our hotel room door with that horrendously early bus shuttle time. Thankfully our flight isn't until 9am this year, it won't be as bad in past years.

But with that everyone, I hope you had a great and happy thanksgiving weekend! I shall leave you with a trivia question to ponder upon:

*Question: In Pirates of the Caribbean, at the end of the ride in the jail scene, what are the 3 objects that each of the 3 pirates are holding in their hands?*


----------



## FiveBoys

Pirates is my favorite ride, but I really don't know the answer... I know one of them is holding a bone, I think another has a rope, but I just don't know what the third one has... I cannot think of what he is holding. Hmmm, your going to have to tell us!

I can't wait to hear about your trip, it sounds like a lot of fun. Oh and BTW, I love your fiance's name. It's my youngest kiddos name too!


----------



## MEK

Love Kona and the Tonga Toast is amazing!  It kept me full from 10:30am to dinner.  And anything that keeps me full that long has GOT to be good!

I did not have the coffee there and I am a huge coffee drinker, but I have to drink it the second I get up and then I can often go all day with drinking it again.  my Keurig.  It makes mornings far, far better.  I knew I would have been much too jittery to drink more.  I guess I'll have to stay at the Poly someday and have it delivered to my door.

We are planning to go into MK Saturday evening as well.  I want to see the fireworks.  We had a dinner ADR at GF Cafe which I will likely cancel to give us more MK time.

How great that you are meeting up with your highschool friend.

I love that picture on BTMMR!


----------



## jenjolt

YAY for meeting up with good friends at Disney!! I'm sure your MK day will be delightful!!!!

Love your pictures!!!!!

I only know of a bone and a rope, I don't remember what the third thing the pirates are holding at the end of the ride!!!


----------



## Roxychica7

FiveBoys said:


> Pirates is my favorite ride, but I really don't know the answer... I know one of them is holding a bone, I think another has a rope, but I just don't know what the third one has... I cannot think of what he is holding. Hmmm, your going to have to tell us!
> 
> I can't wait to hear about your trip, it sounds like a lot of fun. Oh and BTW, I love your fiance's name. It's my youngest kiddos name too!


I could only think of 2 out of the 3 too! But yes, rope and bone are correct!! 

Aw thanks so much! It's going to be such a blast, we're normally only able to go for 5 days, some years only 4, so 7 is going to be such a treat!! And thanks! Blake seems to be getting a popular name. He said growing up, he never knew another Blake and now our next door neighbors son is Blake and he calls my Blake, "Mr. Blake" 



MEK said:


> Love Kona and the Tonga Toast is amazing!  It kept me full from 10:30am to dinner.  And anything that keeps me full that long has GOT to be good!
> 
> I did not have the coffee there and I am a huge coffee drinker, but I have to drink it the second I get up and then I can often go all day with drinking it again.  my Keurig.  It makes mornings far, far better.  I knew I would have been much too jittery to drink more.  I guess I'll have to stay at the Poly someday and have it delivered to my door.
> 
> We are planning to go into MK Saturday evening as well.  I want to see the fireworks.  We had a dinner ADR at GF Cafe which I will likely cancel to give us more MK time.
> 
> How great that you are meeting up with your highschool friend.
> 
> I love that picture on BTMMR!


Mmmm to Tonga Toast! I can't wait!! I feel like I could eat all day in Disney, and sometimes I do 

I just love the taste of coffee, I don't normally drink it in Disney because unfortunately my keurig has spoiled me so I'm excited to try the Poly's coffee and see how it fares in comparison!

We missed Wishes last year because of the fog, and you MUST catch the castle lighting for the icicle lights, SO beautiful!!



jenjolt said:


> YAY for meeting up with good friends at Disney!! I'm sure your MK day will be delightful!!!!
> 
> Love your pictures!!!!!
> 
> I only know of a bone and a rope, I don't remember what the third thing the pirates are holding at the end of the ride!!!


Totally right on the 2 out of the 3 answers! Although, I must ride Pirates in 2 weeks to confirm my answer that was given on the trivia website


----------



## Lady Lallie

My cottage cheese for breakfast is just not cutting it anymore, I want tonga toast!  

Is it a rope, bone and lantern?


----------



## Roxychica7

Lady Lallie said:


> My cottage cheese for breakfast is just not cutting it anymore, I want tonga toast!
> 
> Is it a rope, bone and lantern?


Have you had Tonga Toast before LL?? I know you've eaten at Kona before, at least for lunch anyway, but have you eaten there for breakfast?
Mmm, it sounds so delicious!

Nope! 2 out of 3..the 3rd is a silver cup which I just googled and technically he's not holding it, it's next to him. I must investigate this while I'm down there!


----------



## Lady Lallie

Roxychica7 said:


> Have you had Tonga Toast before LL?? I know you've eaten at Kona before, at least for lunch anyway, but have you eaten there for breakfast?
> Mmm, it sounds so delicious!
> 
> Nope! 2 out of 3..the 3rd is a silver cup which I just googled and technically he's not holding it, it's next to him. I must investigate this while I'm down there!



I haven't yet but I imagine I would like it.  Though I really want those macadamia pancakes, those are much more my style.


----------



## Roxychica7

Lady Lallie said:


> I haven't yet but I imagine I would like it.  Though I really want those macadamia pancakes, those are much more my style.



Oh my gosh I've heard they are to die for! My mom is leaning toward getting those at Kona. Although, knowing us, we'll probably split them both right down the center and share them!


----------



## chrisie703

I'm sorry, but if you didn't like Soarin, Expedition Everest will totally make you sick. Just a warning. If you just get scared, then totally do it. But if you get motion sickness, no, don't do it.

Either way, have fun . And maybe I'll see you there.


----------



## FiveBoys

I think roller coaster are completely different from simulator rides like Soarin and Star Wars. You might do just fine on EE. When we went in 09, my second son had just turned 5 and he LOVED it, but Star Wars scares the begeebies out of him!


----------



## Roxychica7

chrisie703 said:


> I'm sorry, but if you didn't like Soarin, Expedition Everest will totally make you sick. Just a warning. If you just get scared, then totally do it. But if you get motion sickness, no, don't do it.
> 
> Either way, have fun . And maybe I'll see you there.


I'm going to give it by best shot. I ride Space Mountain all the time, is it really any different? But yes, Soarin was bad bad, but I also am scared to death of airplanes, and it felt more like an airplane ride to me than anything else.

YES, definitely say hi if you see me! 



FiveBoys said:


> I think roller coaster are completely different from simulator rides like Soarin and Star Wars. You might do just fine on EE. When we went in 09, my second son had just turned 5 and he LOVED it, but Star Wars scares the begeebies out of him!


See I'm the same way! I can do Space Mtn, but not Star Wars. Funny how those things are sometimes!


----------



## Roxychica7

Guess what today is!! Or rather, what friday was....the start of single digit dance!!! 

Blake I were single digit dancing all over the house and work on friday. We're SO excited.

How is everyones christmas shopping going? My mom came down on thanksgiving since I had to work that thursday and friday and I went to Kohls (LOVE Kohls) and got ALL of Blake's familys mandatory stocking stuffers out of the way! I also got them ALL wrapped and Christmas cards ALL sent out. We made a trip to Target and got some more toothpaste, mini shaving cream for Blake, trail mix and granola bars, etc. I think we're all ready just about! I also sent away for Stuart's surprise present. I rigged it this year, so that I would end up with Stu (each person in Blake's family gets a person to buy a $25 present for and then every other person you have to buy a $5 stocking stuffer for). So I thought and thought and came up to buy Stu Disney Quest tickets so that Blake and him can hang out while mom and I do Grand Tea at the Grand Floridian. Stu LOVED Disney Quest when we went in 2006. He is a totally gamer. Well the tickets came on friday and I'm so excited! We're going to present them to him at dinner on Tuesday and Brown Derby. We got it all planned out, should be really fun and I definitely want to get a picture of his reaction when he finds out where he's going!

I went this weekend to do my last jewelry show of the year, before spring anyway and it turned out pretty good! Got some last minute Disney spending money so I'm happy about that!

If anyone is interested, I'm featured in a blog right now where if you friend them (they're mine aunt's sister in law and she is VERY crafty, especially with house decorating and furniture), and then go through my jewelry album and like it and then comment on which piece of mine is your favorite, if you're chosen TOMORROW by midnight, you have the chance to win a piece of my jewelry for FREE! http://takingasundaydrive.blogspot.com/2011/11/its-giving-time-of-yeargiveaway-from.html?spref=fb

So check it out!

In other news, back to the dancing! 

THIS time next week, I will be on a plane, probably doing something like this





I HATE flying, but I like the fact that you don't have to be in a car for 14 hours and that I don't be wasting a whole Disney day. So I take valium beforehand, jump on that plane and get through the 2 or so hour flight.

This will be the first time in a long time that we'll be arriving in Orlando in the daytime, our flight lands around 10:30, and Stu about an hour later.

I think the plan, at this time is to eat something at Au Bon Pain or something similiar and check out Lush, love that store, then we'll gather Stu up once he lands and see things like this:











We'll jump into THIS line:





And hopefully not have to wait long before we sit down on this, hopefully also not bundled up like this either





We'll check in here





I'm praying we get in either Aruba, Jamaica or Martinique...as I've mentioned before, the last time I went with my mom in 2002, we got stuck in the last room in Trinidad South and it was the LONGEST walk ever, so maybe I can play the sad story and get lucky. Wish me some luck!

I plan on wearing jeans on the plane with a tshirt, my walking shoes and a jacket, but bringing shorts in my carry on, so once we check in, I'll change out of my jeans into shorts and take off my jacket and I'll be all set!

Continued in next post


----------



## Roxychica7

Once settled in for a few..it'll be off to see:










these beautiful sights. I'm going to let everyone choose what rides we're going to ride. This is their choice today! I guess with me planning everything else, I should let them choose a little right? 

After some awesome rides, we'll be heading onto the bus and off to Downtown Disney for our first ADR of the week, at Raglan Road!





I'm still leaning toward getting the serious steak, and maybe the Ger's Bread and Butter Pudding! Any last recommendations for entree and desserts?!? 

With bellys full, it'll be off to enjoy these at the bar at Rainforest Cafe





We'll stop by the Hess to grab drinks and a case of water, then it'll be off to sleep back at CBR, knowing we'll have 6 more great fun filled days ahead of us!


----------



## MEK

Woo Hoooooooooo! for one week!  

Fabulous first day!

The serious steak does look really good.  Somebody in my group had it in May, but Cynthia had this and I really want to try it






Beef Murray.  Looks so darn good.

Love the jewelry.  Hate how I have to log into FB from that link.  uggh.  I can never remember my log in cause I always FB on my phone. 

Single digits are the best, right?


----------



## FiveBoys

I am so excited for you!! AND very jealous, lol!

We can't settle on vacation dates. Now we have pretty much decided that we want to stay in the new Art of Animation resort since we only have a small window before we won't be able to anymore. Finding a room to stay in as a family of 7 kind of sucks, lol. I don't know if we are going to brave the heat of August for the ease of not having to take the big boys out of school or waiting an ENTIRE year and going next winter...

Anyway, we are completely done Christmas shopping, yay! 
I am really looking forward to your TR


----------



## disneydusted

Hi Jess!  I am caught up now.... and you are in the single digits!!!   I love that feeling when you know the trip is so close and you have such a great time to look forward to!   I am with you in regards to airplanes....   I am glad to get to Disney fast but ugggg.... the plane!   It's such a relief when you land.... and so exciting to see those palm trees!


----------



## Charleston Princess

Hurray for Single Digit Dancing! Not too much longer now!


----------



## Roxychica7

MEK said:


> Woo Hoooooooooo! for one week!
> 
> Fabulous first day!
> 
> The serious steak does look really good.  Somebody in my group had it in May, but Cynthia had this and I really want to try it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beef Murray.  Looks so darn good.
> 
> Love the jewelry.  Hate how I have to log into FB from that link.  uggh.  I can never remember my log in cause I always FB on my phone.
> 
> Single digits are the best, right?


HELLO Beef Murray! Man that flakey pastry looks SO good! The problem with Raglan is their entree menu is SO big! Makes you want to order one of everything!
I have some things listed on my etsy site, but I don't update it nearly as much as I do on facebook!




FiveBoys said:


> I am so excited for you!! AND very jealous, lol!
> 
> We can't settle on vacation dates. Now we have pretty much decided that we want to stay in the new Art of Animation resort since we only have a small window before we won't be able to anymore. Finding a room to stay in as a family of 7 kind of sucks, lol. I don't know if we are going to brave the heat of August for the ease of not having to take the big boys out of school or waiting an ENTIRE year and going next winter...
> 
> Anyway, we are completely done Christmas shopping, yay!
> I am really looking forward to your TR


Aw thanks so much! Art of Animation looks incredibly awesome, especially since Finding Nemo, the Little Mermaid and Lion King are some of my most favorite Disney movies. I think the only problem with AoA is going to be since it is SO new, you may have trouble booking rooms because I think it's going to be really popular. 

There are a few DisFriends floating around here that have braved the heat during August. But, the thing is, the crowds are bigger and the prices are higher and with a family of 7, you want to make it most convenient and comfortable for everyone. But good luck on your date decisions!!



disneydusted said:


> Hi Jess!  I am caught up now.... and you are in the single digits!!!   I love that feeling when you know the trip is so close and you have such a great time to look forward to!   I am with you in regards to airplanes....   I am glad to get to Disney fast but ugggg.... the plane!   It's such a relief when you land.... and so exciting to see those palm trees!


I can't believe it's single digits already! I just go nuts on planes! I'm glad though that we only have to get through 2 hours. The longest I've ever been on a plane is just under 3, but that was with several pills and several drinks 



Charleston Princess said:


> Hurray for Single Digit Dancing! Not too much longer now!


It's SO close I can't wait! I wish Chelsea missed Bo as much as she used to! I'll still say hi and take a picture for you/her!


----------



## Charleston Princess

Roxychica7 said:


> It's SO close I can't wait! I wish Chelsea missed Bo as much as she used to! I'll still say hi and take a picture for you/her!



She still misses him and would love a picture of him! 

We got your Christmas card Saturday -- our first one of the season -- it's super cute! Thank you!


----------



## Lady Lallie

Yahooo for single digits!!

I got your Christmas card on Saturday along with another one, so those were the first of the season.  I was very happy.


----------



## Roxychica7

Charleston Princess said:


> She still misses him and would love a picture of him!
> 
> We got your Christmas card Saturday -- our first one of the season -- it's super cute! Thank you!


I will definitely take a picture for her then! 
You're very welcome! I was totally on the ball this year, wanted to get them all out so I could relax a little more before Disney. In past years we have always had to work and/or take finals the day before/of the trip. 



Lady Lallie said:


> Yahooo for single digits!!
> 
> I got your Christmas card on Saturday along with another one, so those were the first of the season.  I was very happy.


YAY! So glad you got it!


----------



## Roxychica7

Hi all! How is your week going? We're down to 3 days left!!

Today I got a email to do online check-in at CBR, which I gladly did!! I requested ground floor and am crossing my fingers for a great building! Particularly Jamaica, Aruba or Martinique!

Last night, we got a call from Stu, he's been studying for his Commercial Drivers license and took his road test yesterday, passed it with flying colors! He's really excited because he'd been so nervous studying for it and now he feels like he can relax! So glad for him!

This time next week, we should have just finished up eating at Ohana's for dinner and watching Wishes (hopefully on the beach at the Poly!) and headed back to CBR for maybe a drink by the pool. Have to see how tired we are!

This week has been insane! I was trained the past few weeks to work on Acute studies (48-96 hours vs 14 to 21 days for chronics). Monday I got my very first rangefinder (basically the test before the real test), and I thought I'd get 1 for the week, but I ended up getting 5! And to top it off, there's only 3 of us on the Acute team. 1 is me, still new since I switched from culture, 1 is Rachael whos 8 1/2 months pregnant and a heck of a trooper and the other is Christian who is taking off tomorrow. He has 5 studies my himself, so Rach and I have like 9 studies to complete tomorrow, all in different varying stages of completion or just beginning. But we'll get through it!

Tonight was our work Christmas party. It was great, they had it catered, and we had cesear salad, rolls, roast beef with au jus, chicken marsala, crab dip, cheese plate, green beans, mashed potatoes, 3 kinds of desserts and a candy table with bags for us to help ourselves. Man I am stuffed! It was definitely close to Disney quality, although I refrained from taking a picture of my plate 

I did however, snag a photo of the Christmas tree outside the lobby of our banquet hall, not quite Disney worthy in size, but pretty none-the-less






And on our way home, I've been wanting to get a picture of this house for the past 2 weeks. Some of these houses on the shore at literally mansions. There's this display that they decorate every holiday, that I'm trying to get a picture of, hopefully I'll have it for my next post. But this is another of my favorites. This house sits on the water, I had to stand on a pier in order to get a descent picture of it. But it's so beautiful, I love all the colors





Picture definitely does not do it justice, but it's the closest we've found to be up there anywhere close to the Osbourne Lights. 

Well, I'm going to try and get one more update in, either tomorrow night or saturday morning. We have 1 work day to go. Then sleeping in, making breakfast on saturday, catching the Christmas Parade up the street around 10:30am, dropping Riley off at boarding and heading to my parents in Baltimore for our flight on sunday morning. Have a great friday everyone!!


----------



## MEK

You're so close!  

I'll be looking for that Salisbury shirt on Thursday.    Going down there on Saturday to drop off a car so my son can get home, since we won't be around next weekend.


----------



## Lady Lallie

Your trip is so very close!!  I'm so excited for you!!  

I just want to wish you a super magical trip in case I don't get back on here this weekend!


----------



## Roxychica7

MEK said:


> You're so close!
> 
> I'll be looking for that Salisbury shirt on Thursday.    Going down there on Saturday to drop off a car so my son can get home, since we won't be around next weekend.


YAY!! Keep those eyes peeled for me! Good luck with the ride down to SU..SOO looking forward to that almost 80 degree weather since it turned so cold lately!



Lady Lallie said:


> Your trip is so very close!!  I'm so excited for you!!
> 
> I just want to wish you a super magical trip in case I don't get back on here this weekend!


Thank you LL!! I'm going to miss your little papaya turn into a new fruit next week! Hope you're feeling ok!


----------



## Lady Lallie

Roxychica7 said:


> Thank you LL!! I'm going to miss your little papaya turn into a new fruit next week! Hope you're feeling ok!



Yes, we are going to be an eggplant next week.  Yahoo!  I feel really well except for some really really weird pregnancy dreams.  

I will be waiting for my fedex polenta.


----------



## MEK

Lady Lallie said:


> Yes, we are going to be an eggplant next week.  Yahoo!  I feel really well except for some really really weird pregnancy dreams.



Those darn hormones!

Eggplant!  



Lady Lallie said:


> I will be waiting for my fedex polenta.



How about a virtual margarita from the Ditch????


----------



## Lady Lallie

MEK said:


> Those darn hormones!
> 
> Eggplant!
> 
> 
> How about a virtual margarita from the Ditch????



I'm not big into the margaritas, honestly I don't know if I have ever had a margarita.   Now fudge, cream cheese pretzels, pb cups, pina colavas, I'm up for those.  

The dreams are unreal, I've always had very vivid dreams to begin with and the hormones are making them crazzzzzy.


----------



## Roxychica7

Lady Lallie said:


> Yes, we are going to be an eggplant next week.  Yahoo!  I feel really well except for some really really weird pregnancy dreams.
> 
> I will be waiting for my fedex polenta.


 Oh I wish I could send you some LL! 

Aw! A cute little Violet Eggplant! How cute and appropriate!! 



MEK said:


> Those darn hormones!
> 
> Eggplant!
> 
> 
> 
> How about a virtual margarita from the Ditch????


I think we're actually going to try that this year! We never take the time to get a drink in Epcot other than the Grand Marnier slushie in France, which are quite wonderful too!



Lady Lallie said:


> I'm not big into the margaritas, honestly I don't know if I have ever had a margarita.   Now fudge, cream cheese pretzels, pb cups, pina colavas, I'm up for those.
> 
> The dreams are unreal, I've always had very vivid dreams to begin with and the hormones are making them crazzzzzy.


I'm not really either, but I've heard some good things about the ones MEK is talking about! Ah, the goodies, there's a few snack stops this year, particularly Kringla and Starring Rolls that we may be swinging by to take a peek at


----------



## MEK

Lady Lallie said:


> I'm not big into the margaritas, honestly I don't know if I have ever had a margarita.   Now fudge, cream cheese pretzels, pb cups, pina colavas, I'm up for those.
> 
> .



I think I can handle that as well!  




Roxychica7 said:


> I think we're actually going to try that this year! We never take the time to get a drink in Epcot other than the Grand Marnier slushie in France, which are quite wonderful too!



They are strong from an alcohol content.  I think they are like two regular drinks in one, so if you are a light weight, split one!!!    I guarantee I will not be splitting mine with anyone.    They are really tasty though.  They do not taste like any other drink I've ever had before!


----------



## Roxychica7

We Leave Tomorrow Morning!!! Waking up at 5am, then heading to the Airport for what hopes to be an awesome 7 day vacation!

Have a great week girls!!


----------



## Lady Lallie

Roxychica7 said:


> We Leave Tomorrow Morning!!! Waking up at 5am, then heading to the Airport for what hopes to be an awesome 7 day vacation!
> 
> Have a great week girls!!



Enjoy!!  Soak up all that Disney magic!!!!


----------



## Charleston Princess

I missed your send-off, Jess! I hope you have a festive and magical time!


----------



## Roxychica7

Hi all! We got back on sunday with the unfortunate news landing in Baltimore that "it is currently 37 degrees with light winds" Boo. Hiss.

Trip was overall great. Blake and I still were trying to use snack credits when we grabbed a peppermint latte at Target on Tuesday. No fair.

I'm going to try and get an update in tonight. My co-worker went on maternity leave on monday when I got back and it has been crazy busy with just me now.


----------



## Charleston Princess

Welcome home! LOL about using snack credits at Target! Real world adjustment can be very difficult!


----------



## Lady Lallie

Welcome home!!

I can't wait to hear about how your trip went.


----------



## MEK

What???????  No snack credits at Target???????

So great to meet you last week and I can't wait to hear all about your trip!  Coming back to reality for me was quite jarring.  I was not ready to leave at all.  We ending up staying at AK from park open to park close on Saturday.  I can't believe it?  But I was determined to ride EE in the dark and it was seriously fun.  I was so exhausted on Sunday I could barely get going.

Looking forward to the start of your TR!


----------



## Roxychica7

Charleston Princess said:


> Welcome home! LOL about using snack credits at Target! Real world adjustment can be very difficult!


Oh it totally was! I miss having Free Dining already, especially when I had to go to the grocery store too!! Ouch!



Lady Lallie said:


> Welcome home!!
> 
> I can't wait to hear about how your trip went.


Aw thanks LL!! I fell asleep so early last night, so definitely first update tonight!



MEK said:


> What???????  No snack credits at Target???????
> 
> So great to meet you last week and I can't wait to hear all about your trip!  Coming back to reality for me was quite jarring.  I was not ready to leave at all.  We ending up staying at AK from park open to park close on Saturday.  I can't believe it?  But I was determined to ride EE in the dark and it was seriously fun.  I was so exhausted on Sunday I could barely get going.
> 
> Looking forward to the start of your TR!


So good to meet you too!! Totally wish we could have rode some rides together, but Blake and I are still contemplating that October trip next year, so may see ya again! 

I know..bah, it totally SUCKED coming back. Flying over Bmore, everything just looked so brown and dead and dull! Our flight got in at 11:15 on sunday, and Blake and I just felt miserable, tired and no warm weather. So cool you crossed EE in the dark off your to-do list. I may or may not have ridden it Can't wait until you start your TR too!!


----------



## jenjolt

Welcome Home Jess!! I can't wait to hear all about your  trip! It sounds like you had an amazing time!!!!! Merry Christmas!!


----------



## MEK

Hope you had a great Christmas and I can't wait to see the start of your TR.  I finished my last HHI update so its on to December some time this week.

Just one question - Did you have the Disney blues as bad as I did this past week.  I felt almost unbearable, despite having an awesome trip.  I just couldn't get out of the "I want to go back now" funk.

So glad you guys are contemplating an October trip.  Please keep me up to date on that front so we can plan a meal or something together!


----------



## Roxychica7

Hi all-
SO SO sorry for the lack of updates. I have good excuses. On friday before we left to go to Blake's house for Christmas, my computer died. The power source went and we're still waiting for the part to come in, so no computer access since before Christmas. I am DYING to get updates in for you all!

And on top of that, the same day, while going to work, my temperature gauge shot up to the top. No check engine light. So I pulled into work, got a chemistry guy to help me look at some things and noticed that I had no coolant in my radiator and my oil was looking really weird. I left my car in the gate at work, went to Blake's for Christmas and came back tuesday and got my car towed. Come to find, I had a crack in my engine.

Good news? My dad kept a 2010 recall notice on my car and the total cost to fix it $7,300 was completely covered by the Honda dealer. Thank. You. Lord.

So, I got my car back today, but still waiting on my computer.

But I really hope that you all had a great holiday and new years! I miss you all and can't wait to get back to update and start this trip report!!!!


----------



## Roxychica7

jenjolt said:


> Welcome Home Jess!! I can't wait to hear all about your  trip! It sounds like you had an amazing time!!!!! Merry Christmas!!



Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you to Jen!! Thanks for much for the Christmas card! It was so awesome getting cards from all my Gnomies!


----------



## Roxychica7

MEK said:


> Hope you had a great Christmas and I can't wait to see the start of your TR.  I finished my last HHI update so its on to December some time this week.
> 
> Just one question - Did you have the Disney blues as bad as I did this past week.  I felt almost unbearable, despite having an awesome trip.  I just couldn't get out of the "I want to go back now" funk.
> 
> So glad you guys are contemplating an October trip.  Please keep me up to date on that front so we can plan a meal or something together!


I can't wait to start my TR either!! Once my computer comes back (see above post) I'll be ready to get it together! I had wanted to start so much of my report while I was off most of this last week!

Oh totally. The weather coming back here and not having the dining plan and being in the parks totally wa a downer. Even with it being so close to the holidays, I just couldn't shake those Disney blues!

Yeah we are thinking about it. It's hard though because it will be weird not seeing the Christmas decorations but from what you and others have said, Halloween is just as great! I will definitely keep you updated on what we decide to do!


----------



## Charleston Princess

Happy Belated Holiday Wishes, Jess! Thank goodness those car repairs were covered -- at that price, if they hadn't been, you would have been better off getting a whole new car. Yikes!


----------



## MEK

Well Jess - I am glad it was just your computer and your car that had you MIA because I was starting to worry about you.

I'm so glad your car was covered under warranty.  I had a big Honda bill on something that my DH did not think should have broken on a car of its age (not a recall and not under warranty) and he contacted them.  They actually refunded part of what we paid for repairs.

I worry all the time about my mac going down because it is old and I really don't want to spend the money now for a new one.  Hope your computer is as good as new!!!!!

I'm already on my first day at MK so you'll probably be in the next update.  Get ready!


----------



## Roxychica7

Charleston Princess said:


> Happy Belated Holiday Wishes, Jess! Thank goodness those car repairs were covered -- at that price, if they hadn't been, you would have been better off getting a whole new car. Yikes!


I know!! I got SO lucky on that recall! I was in the grocery store when my dad called to tell me the price, and I was just about to put my groceries back before he told me it was all covered!



MEK said:


> Well Jess - I am glad it was just your computer and your car that had you MIA because I was starting to worry about you.
> 
> I'm so glad your car was covered under warranty.  I had a big Honda bill on something that my DH did not think should have broken on a car of its age (not a recall and not under warranty) and he contacted them.  They actually refunded part of what we paid for repairs.
> 
> I worry all the time about my mac going down because it is old and I really don't want to spend the money now for a new one.  Hope your computer is as good as new!!!!!
> 
> I'm already on my first day at MK so you'll probably be in the next update.  Get ready!


Aw thanks MEK! Still no computer..totally sucks, I'm getting so antsy to write my report and share all the delicious food porn! Honda has treated us well, my parents and I have always had Honda's, I just love them and plus, it doesn't hurt that I get over 40 mpg!


----------



## Roxychica7

Oh the dreaded news about my computer has come. It's not the powercord. It's my memoryboard. My computer has died. 

Fortunately, my dad's friend at the Firestation is an Ex-Navy and computer geek and is in the process of building me a new computer. He said it should be done within the week. He's giving me a 5 year warranty on it and my parents are giving it to me as an early birthday present, thus saving Blake and I from another nasty bill! Thankfully, I didn't lose my memory cards or anything on my hard drive including my pictures. So, once we're all together and I get my computer back, I am determined to get this trip report on the road!!

Thanks everyone for your patience. I promise I will get it started right away!


----------



## Charleston Princess

Oh, no! Sorry to hear about your computer, but thank goodness for your dad and his friend! This computer sounds like it will be even better than the one you had before!


----------



## MEK

Jess - come back!  

How's the computer situation?

Is it time for an update?  

Please.


----------

